# How do i disable intel's graphics?



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

I know that my PC comes with something similiar to a graphics card, it is even wired into my windows 8 settings all by itself.
I am having a tech problem, and i believe the display card is the main problem as everything else seems to check, how can i disable it and go back to the display card-less surfing?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

*Help, turned off integrated graphics in bios*

I was trying to figure out how to disable the intel graphics card so the pc would run of the processor and ended up messing up.

I went into the bios, i believe i went into configuration and then into video. I set the integrated graphics thing to always off, and my pc screen died. The pc starts up all fine, but now theres no display. Help is HIGHLY appreciated.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


I am not sure of those at all, and i cant check because i sort of messed up my computer by going into the bios, configuration, video and switching it to always off. Now i have no display in my monitor at all, help is highly appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


If the PC is pre-built (HP-Dell-etc.) post the brand name and Model Number.
Try clearing the CMOS. That should bring back the Onboard Graphics.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

This is the last DxDiag log
------------------ System Information ------------------ Time of this report: - Pastebin.com

I dont really know anything about it, although i would highly appreciate it if we could temporarily leave the disabling in the past and get the display back, i am very confused and worried about that D:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your apparently using the Onboard Graphics and the disabling of the Onboard Graphics is the cause of your problem.
Clearing the CMOS "should" re-enable the Onboard Graphics.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sounds like the user is confusing onboard video with an Apu where the processor is supplying the video but you can't have both to the best of my knowledge. To reset the cmos settings, you need to know if this is a desktop remove the watch battery carefully on the motherboard and leave out for a few minutes before placing it back in. You haven't told us anything about pc so I assume its a desktop and not all laptops have the batteries accessible.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OP is using a i7-2600 and was told to disable the Onboard Graphics in another thread the OP started for different issues. Hence the present situation.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/pc-continuously-freezing-689782.html


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

To be fair, I didn't tell the OP to disable the onboard graphics, only gave steps on how to do so when asked by the OP. I do take full responsibility for giving bad advice and not checking the msinfo32 file first to see what display devices existed. Thanks to everyone who is now helping to rectify my bad advice. :-}


While we're at it, can we get the OP's PSU brand, wattage, and BIOS voltage readings? The PSU can be checked while the OP is clearing the CMOS, and BIOS voltage readings should be available once the Intel display device and screen are back up and running.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

Dont blame yourself writh, technically i messed this guy up before i got your post thanks to some googling D:
Ps: I am really sorry for giving everybody so much trouble over my pc D:

I will reset CMOS now, im not sure how to get any of that data however. I googled PSU checking but i dont have a multimeter or a power supply tester.

UPDATE: I removed and reinstalled the battery, and there is no display D:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unplug the power from the wall, press and hold the power button several times to remove any residual power from the components.
#16 in the image is the CMOS jumper, 







since it's a Intel DH67BL motherboard remove the jumper cap from pins 1 and 2 and place on pins 2 and 3 then attempt to boot pressing F9 to reset the bios.







Make sure you are using a DVI monitor connection not a HDMI connection.
After it boots shut down and replace the jumper cap on pins 1 and 2.

Link to Intel manual > http://downloadmirror.intel.com/19487/eng/DH67GD_DH67BL_TechProdSpec04.pdf


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

aayushagra said:


> Dont blame yourself writh, technically i messed this guy up before i got your post thanks to some googling D:
> Ps: I am really sorry for giving everybody so much trouble over my pc D:
> 
> I will reset CMOS now, im not sure how to get any of that data however. I googled PSU checking but i dont have a multimeter or a power supply tester.
> ...


We're here to assist so no need for apologies. My PM told you how to get your specs and post them.
No need to test the PSU as it obviously works but we do need the Brand Name & Model Number of the PSU. That info is on a label affixed to the PSU.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

My pc is finally back and damn this is a huge relief.
One strange thing is that windows 8 kept crashing, its auto repair didnt do anything and in the end it gave up and asked about advanced options, i took safe mode and it booted. Then it booted regularly aswell, i wonder how that happened 0.0

I still am trying to get the freeze problem solved and still the only thing left to check is the integrated graphics. Will post specs soon


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

Here are the logs from hw and from speccy

https://mega.co.nz/#!gE40QD4D!KiJhq2A8mRRLt4Zaj3lQMjL8JKsiIZ8HdiDj874ECuQ


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That file requires a download to see and it wants to install something with it. 
Please post the specs as follows.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The HWM txt file is no where near as useful as a screen shot.
D/L and run Hardware Monitor  do something intense like a virus scan or gaming for a bit, Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees and use the Win7 snipping tool to grab a screen shot of the HWM window, post the screen shot using the paperclip button in the advanced message box(Go Advanced button).

Use the attachment button(paper clip) to attach txt files to your post.


```
Summary
		Operating System
			Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 32-bit
		CPU
			Intel Core i7 2600 @ 3.40GHz	48 °C
			Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
		RAM
			8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
		Motherboard
			Intel Corporation DH67VR (LGA1155)	37 °C
		Graphics
			SMB2030 ([email protected])
			Microsoft Basic Render Driver
			Intel HD Graphics
		Hard Drives
			466GB Seagate ST3500413AS (SATA)	39 °C
		Optical Drives
			TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB
		Audio
			High Definition Audio Device
Operating System
	Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 32-bit
	Computer type: Desktop
	Installation Date : 15/03/2013 05:36:02 PM
	
		Windows Security Center
			User Account Control (UAC)	Enabled
			Notify level	2 - Default
			Firewall	Enabled
		Windows Update
			AutoUpdate	Download Automatically and Install at Set Scheduled time
			Schedule Frequency	Every Day
			Schedule Time
		Windows Defender
			Windows Defender	Enabled
		Antivirus
			Antivirus	Enabled
			Display Name	Windows Defender
			Virus Signature Database	Up to date
		.NET Frameworks installed
			v4.5 Full
			v4.5 Client
		Internet Explorer
			Version	10.0.9200.16519
		PowerShell
			Version	3.0
		Environment Variables
			USERPROFILE	C:\Users\Aayush
			SystemRoot	C:\Windows
				User Variables
					TMP	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local\Temp
					TEMP	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local\Temp
				Machine Variables
					FP_NO_HOST_CHECK	NO
					USERNAME	SYSTEM
					Path	C:\Windows\system32
					C:\Windows
					C:\Windows\System32\Wbem
					%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\
					C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\SnapAPI\
					ComSpec	C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
					TMP	C:\Windows\TEMP
					OS	Windows_NT
					windir	C:\Windows
					PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE	x86
					TEMP	C:\Windows\TEMP
					PATHEXT	.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
					PSModulePath	C:\Windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
					NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS	8
					PROCESSOR_LEVEL	6
					PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER	x86 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7, GenuineIntel
					PROCESSOR_REVISION	2a07
		Power Profile
			Active power scheme	Balanced
			Hibernation	Enabled
			Turn Off Monitor after: (On AC Power)	10 min
			Turn Off Hard Disk after: (On AC Power)	20 min
			Suspend after: (On AC Power)	30 min
			Screen saver	Disabled
		Uptime
				Current Session
					Current Time	24/03/2013 07:31:29 PM
					Current Uptime	1,739 sec (0 d, 00 h, 28 m, 59 s)
					Last Boot Time	24/03/2013 07:02:30 PM
		TimeZone
			TimeZone	GMT +5:30 Hours
			Language	English (United Kingdom)
			Location	United Kingdom
			Format	English (United Kingdom)
			Currency	£
			Date Format	dd/MM/yyyy
			Time Format	hh:mm:ss tt
		Process List
				audiodg.exe
					Process ID	3584
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	3512
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	111MB
					Peak Memory Usage	122MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	4124
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	73 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	73 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	1776
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	60 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	87 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	5252
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	56 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	67 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	4112
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	41 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	67 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	3056
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	50 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	86 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	5900
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	16 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	30 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	3580
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	56 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	78 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	3576
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	26 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	29 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	2920
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	33 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	80 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	1344
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	143MB
					Peak Memory Usage	188MB
				csrss.exe
					Process ID	596
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
					Memory Usage	3.15 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	3.18 MB
				csrss.exe
					Process ID	660
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
					Memory Usage	46 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	48 MB
				dashost.exe
					Process ID	1700
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\dashost.exe
					Memory Usage	9.89 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	10 MB
				discwizardmonitor.exe
					Process ID	4992
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Seagate\DiscWizard\DiscWizardMonitor.exe
					Memory Usage	2.93 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	6.15 MB
				dwm.exe
					Process ID	996
					User	DWM-1
					Domain	Window Manager
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\dwm.exe
					Memory Usage	40 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	62 MB
				explorer.exe
					Process ID	3700
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
					Memory Usage	72 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	87 MB
				googlecrashhandler.exe
					Process ID	3744
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.135\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
					Memory Usage	784KB
					Peak Memory Usage	3.54 MB
				hkcmd.exe
					Process ID	4872
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
					Memory Usage	4.32 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.33 MB
				igfxpers.exe
					Process ID	4900
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
					Memory Usage	5.02 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	5.07 MB
				igfxtray.exe
					Process ID	4744
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
					Memory Usage	4.57 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.59 MB
				livecomm.exe
					Process ID	4000
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_16.4.4206.722_x86__8wekyb3d8bbwe\LiveComm.exe
					Memory Usage	4.83 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	19 MB
				lsass.exe
					Process ID	756
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
					Memory Usage	9.54 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	9.54 MB
				msmpeng.exe
					Process ID	1884
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
					Memory Usage	53 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	338MB
				mspaint.exe
					Process ID	3116
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\mspaint.exe
					Memory Usage	43 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	51 MB
				runtimebroker.exe
					Process ID	2456
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
					Memory Usage	7.24 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	9.72 MB
				schedhlp.exe
					Process ID	5068
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Seagate\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
					Memory Usage	3.59 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	3.59 MB
				schedul2.exe
					Process ID	1728
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Seagate\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
					Memory Usage	3.89 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.03 MB
				searchfilterhost.exe
					Process ID	4656
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
					Memory Usage	3.85 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	3.91 MB
				searchindexer.exe
					Process ID	2552
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
					Memory Usage	16 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	16 MB
				searchprotocolhost.exe
					Process ID	3604
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
					Memory Usage	7.47 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	7.93 MB
				services.exe
					Process ID	748
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
					Memory Usage	6.07 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	6.16 MB
				skype.exe
					Process ID	5128
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
					Memory Usage	115MB
					Peak Memory Usage	145MB
				smss.exe
					Process ID	472
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	\SystemRoot\System32\smss.exe
					Memory Usage	744KB
					Peak Memory Usage	804KB
				speccy.exe
					Process ID	2124
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Speccy\Speccy.exe
					Memory Usage	20 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	20 MB
				spoolsv.exe
					Process ID	1520
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
					Memory Usage	13 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	13 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	2600
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	10 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	10 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1548
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	17 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	58 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	2136
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	10 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	12 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1280
					User	NETWORK SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	12 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	13 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1148
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	39 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	43 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1036
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	34 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	328MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1004
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	23 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	23 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	5644
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	4.41 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.47 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	908
					User	NETWORK SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	5.62 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	5.63 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	868
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	6.71 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	7.05 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1064
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	16 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	17 MB
				system
					Process ID	4
				system idle process
					Process ID	0
				taskhost.exe
					Process ID	2864
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
					Memory Usage	13 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	18 MB
				taskhostex.exe
					Process ID	3708
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\taskhostex.exe
					Memory Usage	9.38 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	9.55 MB
				wininit.exe
					Process ID	652
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
					Memory Usage	2.82 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	2.91 MB
				winlogon.exe
					Process ID	716
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
					Memory Usage	6.76 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	12 MB
				wmiapsrv.exe
					Process ID	6088
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
					Memory Usage	4.03 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.03 MB
				wmiprvse.exe
					Process ID	3732
					User	NETWORK SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
					Memory Usage	10 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	11 MB
				wmiprvse.exe
					Process ID	5116
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
					Memory Usage	17 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	18 MB
				wmpnetwk.exe
					Process ID	5796
					User	NETWORK SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
					Memory Usage	12 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	12 MB
				wudfhost.exe
					Process ID	2360
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
					Memory Usage	4.64 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.72 MB
		Scheduler
			24/03/2013 07:45 PM;	GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
			25/03/2013 12:45 PM;	GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
			Optimize Start Menu Cache Files-S-1-5-21-1391696685-2139636666-3840201770-1001
			Optimize Start Menu Cache Files-S-1-5-21-1391696685-2139636666-3840201770-1004
		Hotfixes
				24/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.354.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				23/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.305.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				23/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.327.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				23/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.327.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				23/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.305.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				20/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.69.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				20/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.40.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				20/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2756872)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				19/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2770917)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				19/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2781197)
					Install this update to improve protection functionality in Windows
					Defender. See the associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article
					for more information. After you install this item, you may have
					to restart your computer.
				19/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.145.2105.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				18/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.145.2033.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2770917)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2779768)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2779768)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.145.2003.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				17/03/2013  Microsoft.ZuneMusic
					Microsoft.ZuneMusic
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2768703)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Microsoft.BingTravel
					Microsoft.BingTravel
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2778344)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an authenticated
					local attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2794599)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2727528)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 on Windows 8 (KB2750149)
					This update addresses compatibility, stability, reliability,
					and performance issues in Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5. After
					you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2799494)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an authenticated
					local attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2777294)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2770660)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2790907)
					Install this update to resolve a set of known application compatibility
					issues with Windows. For a complete listing of the issues that
					are included in this update, see the associated Microsoft Knowledge
					Base article for more information. After you install this item,
					you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2772501)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2795944)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2769165)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2785220)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain access to
					information. You can help protect your system by installing this
					update from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may
					have to restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2811660)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2790655)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to cause the affected system to stop responding.
					You can help protect your system by installing this update from
					Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to restart
					your system.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 on Windows 8 (KB2737084)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Internet Explorer Flash Player for Windows 8 (KB2824670)
					This update addresses the vulnerability discussed in Microsoft
					Security Advisory (KB2824670). Security issues have been identified
					that could allow an attacker to compromise a computer running
					Internet Explorer Flash Player for Windows 8 and gain control
					over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this
					update from Microsoft. After you install this item, you may have
					to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2785094)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.145.2003.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				17/03/2013  On demand download package (x86,en-GB) 1
					On demand download package (x86,en-GB) 1
				17/03/2013  Microsoft.BingNews
					Microsoft.BingNews
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2756872)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 on Windows 8 x86 (KB2742614)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				16/03/2013  Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 10 for Windows 8 (KB2809289)
					Security issues have been identified that could allow an attacker
					to compromise a system that is running Microsoft Internet Explorer
					and gain control over it. You can help protect your system by
					installing this update from Microsoft. After you install this
					item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Update for Microsoft Camera Codec Pack for Windows 8 (KB2779444)
					Installing the Microsoft Camera Codec Pack enables the viewing
					of a variety of device-specific file formats and will allow supported
					RAW camera files to be viewable in applications in Windows. For
					a complete listing of supported cameras, see the associated Microsoft
					Knowledge Base Article for more information. After you install
					this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2769034)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2753842)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 on Windows 8 x86 (KB2789649)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				16/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2771431)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.145.1873.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				16/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2779562)
					Install this update to resolve issues caused by revised daylight
					saving time and time zone laws in several countries. This update
					enables your computer to automatically adjust the computer clock
					on the correct date in 2012. After you install this item, you
					may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2757638)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				16/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2812822)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2807986)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an authenticated
					local attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Internet Explorer 10 for Windows 8 (KB2797052)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
		System Folders
			Path for burning CD	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn
			Application Data	C:\ProgramData
			Public Desktop	C:\Users\Public\Desktop
			Documents	C:\Users\Public\Documents
			Global Favorites	C:\Users\Aayush\Favorites
			Music	C:\Users\Public\Music
			Pictures	C:\Users\Public\Pictures
			Start Menu Programs	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
			Start Menu	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
			Startup	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
			Templates	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
			Videos	C:\Users\Public\Videos
			Cookies	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies
			Desktop	C:\Users\Aayush\Desktop
			Physical Desktop	C:\Users\Aayush\Desktop
			User Favorites	C:\Users\Aayush\Favorites
			Fonts	C:\Windows\Fonts
			Internet History	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History
			Temporary Internet Files	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files
			Local Application Data	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local
			Windows Directory	C:\Windows
			Windows/System	C:\Windows\system32
			Program Files	C:\Program Files
		Services
			Running	Application Experience
			Running	Application Information
			Running	Background Intelligent Transfer Service
			Running	Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
			Running	Base Filtering Engine
			Running	COM+ Event System
			Running	Computer Browser
			Running	Cryptographic Services
			Running	DCOM Server Process Launcher
			Running	Device Association Service
			Running	DHCP Client
			Running	Diagnostic Policy Service
			Running	Diagnostic Service Host
			Running	Diagnostic System Host
			Running	Distributed Link Tracking Client
			Running	DNS Client
			Running	Function Discovery Provider Host
			Running	Function Discovery Resource Publication
			Running	HomeGroup Listener
			Running	HomeGroup Provider
			Running	Human Interface Device Access
			Running	IP Helper
			Running	Local Session Manager
			Running	Microsoft Account Sign-in Assistant
			Running	Multimedia Class Scheduler
			Running	Network Connected Devices Auto-Setup
			Running	Network List Service
			Running	Network Location Awareness
			Running	Network Store Interface Service
			Running	Peer Name Resolution Protocol
			Running	Peer Networking Grouping
			Running	Peer Networking Identity Manager
			Running	Plug and Play
			Running	Portable Device Enumerator Service
			Running	Power
			Running	Print Spooler
			Running	Program Compatibility Assistant Service
			Running	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
			Running	RPC Endpoint Mapper
			Running	Seagate Scheduler2 Service
			Running	Security Accounts Manager
			Running	Security Center
			Running	Server
			Running	Shell Hardware Detection
			Running	SSDP Discovery
			Running	Superfetch
			Running	System Event Notification Service
			Running	System Events Broker
			Running	Task Scheduler
			Running	TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
			Running	Themes
			Running	Time Broker
			Running	UPnP Device Host
			Running	User Profile Service
			Running	Windows Audio
			Running	Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
			Running	Windows Connection Manager
			Running	Windows Defender Service
			Running	Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
			Running	Windows Event Log
			Running	Windows Firewall
			Running	Windows Font Cache Service
			Running	Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
			Running	Windows Management Instrumentation
			Running	Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
			Running	Windows Search
			Running	Windows Time
			Running	Windows Update
			Running	WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
			Running	WMI Performance Adapter
			Running	Workstation
			Stopped	ActiveX Installer (AxInstSV)
			Stopped	Application Identity
			Stopped	Application Layer Gateway Service
			Stopped	Application Management
			Stopped	BitLocker Drive Encryption Service
			Stopped	Block Level Backup Engine Service
			Stopped	Bluetooth Support Service
			Stopped	BranchCache
			Stopped	Certificate Propagation
			Stopped	CNG Key Isolation
			Stopped	COM+ System Application
			Stopped	Credential Manager
			Stopped	Device Install Service
			Stopped	Device Setup Manager
			Stopped	Distributed Transaction Coordinator
			Stopped	Encrypting File System (EFS)
			Stopped	Extensible Authentication Protocol
			Stopped	Family Safety
			Stopped	Fax
			Stopped	File History Service
			Stopped	Google Update Service (gupdate)
			Stopped	Google Update Service (gupdatem)
			Stopped	Group Policy Client
			Stopped	Health Key and Certificate Management
			Stopped	Hyper-V Data Exchange Service
			Stopped	Hyper-V Guest Shutdown Service
			Stopped	Hyper-V Heartbeat Service
			Stopped	Hyper-V Remote Desktop Virtualization Service
			Stopped	Hyper-V Time Synchronization Service
			Stopped	Hyper-V Volume Shadow Copy Requestor
			Stopped	IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
			Stopped	Intel Content Protection HECI Service
			Stopped	Interactive Services Detection
			Stopped	Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
			Stopped	IPsec Policy Agent
			Stopped	KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
			Stopped	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper
			Stopped	Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service
			Stopped	Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider
			Stopped	Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
			Stopped	Netlogon
			Stopped	Network Access Protection Agent
			Stopped	Network Connections
			Stopped	Network Connectivity Assistant
			Stopped	Offline Files
			Stopped	Optimise drives
			Stopped	Performance Logs & Alerts
			Stopped	PNRP Machine Name Publication Service
			Stopped	Printer Extensions and Notifications
			Stopped	Problem Reports and Solutions Control Panel Support
			Stopped	Quality Windows Audio Video Experience
			Stopped	Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
			Stopped	Remote Access Connection Manager
			Stopped	Remote Desktop Configuration
			Stopped	Remote Desktop Services
			Stopped	Remote Desktop Services UserMode Port Redirector
			Stopped	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
			Stopped	Remote Registry
			Stopped	Routing and Remote Access
			Stopped	Secondary Log-on
			Stopped	Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
			Stopped	Sensor Monitoring Service
			Stopped	Skype Updater
			Stopped	Smart Card
			Stopped	Smart Card Removal Policy
			Stopped	SNMP Trap
			Stopped	Software Protection
			Stopped	Spot Verifier
			Stopped	Still Image Acquisition Events
			Stopped	Storage Service
			Stopped	Telephony
			Stopped	Thread Ordering Server
			Stopped	Touch Keyboard and Handwriting Panel Service
			Stopped	Virtual Disk
			Stopped	Volume Shadow Copy
			Stopped	WebClient
			Stopped	Windows All-User Install Agent
			Stopped	Windows Backup
			Stopped	Windows Biometric Service
			Stopped	Windows Colour System
			Stopped	Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
			Stopped	Windows Error Reporting Service
			Stopped	Windows Event Collector
			Stopped	Windows Installer
			Stopped	Windows Modules Installer
			Stopped	Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
			Stopped	Windows Store Service (WSService)
			Stopped	Wired AutoConfig
			Stopped	WLAN AutoConfig
			Stopped	WWAN AutoConfig
		Security Options
			Accounts: Administrator account status	Disabled
			Accounts: Block Microsoft accounts	Not Defined
			Accounts: Guest account status	Disabled
			Accounts: Limit local account use of blank passwords to console logon only	Enabled
			Accounts: Rename administrator account	Administrator
			Accounts: Rename guest account	Guest
			Audit: Audit the access of global system objects	Disabled
			Audit: Audit the use of Backup and Restore privilege	Disabled
			Audit: Force audit policy subcategory settings (Windows Vista or later) to override audit policy category settings	Not Defined
			Audit: Shut down system immediately if unable to log security audits	Disabled
			DCOM: Machine Access Restrictions in Security Descriptor Definition Language (SDDL) syntax	Not Defined
			DCOM: Machine Launch Restrictions in Security Descriptor Definition Language (SDDL) syntax	Not Defined
			Devices: Allow undock without having to log on	Enabled
			Devices: Allowed to format and eject removable media	Not Defined
			Devices: Prevent users from installing printer drivers	Disabled
			Devices: Restrict CD-ROM access to locally logged-on user only	Not Defined
			Devices: Restrict floppy access to locally logged-on user only	Not Defined
			Domain controller: Allow server operators to schedule tasks	Not Defined
			Domain controller: LDAP server signing requirements	Not Defined
			Domain controller: Refuse machine account password changes	Not Defined
			Domain member: Digitally encrypt or sign secure channel data (always)	Enabled
			Domain member: Digitally encrypt secure channel data (when possible)	Enabled
			Domain member: Digitally sign secure channel data (when possible)	Enabled
			Domain member: Disable machine account password changes	Disabled
			Domain member: Maximum machine account password age	30 days
			Domain member: Require strong (Windows 2000 or later) session key	Enabled
			Interactive logon: Display user information when the session is locked	Not Defined
			Interactive logon: Do not display last user name	Disabled
			Interactive logon: Do not require CTRL+ALT+DEL	Not Defined
			Interactive logon: Machine account lockout threshold	Not Defined
			Interactive logon: Machine inactivity limit	Not Defined
			Interactive logon: Message text for users attempting to log on
			Interactive logon: Message title for users attempting to log on
			Interactive logon: Number of previous logons to cache (in case domain controller is not available)	10 logons
			Interactive logon: Prompt user to change password before expiration	5 days
			Interactive logon: Require Domain Controller authentication to unlock workstation	Disabled
			Interactive logon: Require smart card	Disabled
			Interactive logon: Smart card removal behavior	No Action
			Microsoft network client: Digitally sign communications (always)	Disabled
			Microsoft network client: Digitally sign communications (if server agrees)	Enabled
			Microsoft network client: Send unencrypted password to third-party SMB servers	Disabled
			Microsoft network server: Amount of idle time required before suspending session	15 minutes
			Microsoft network server: Attempt S4U2Self to obtain claim information	Not Defined
			Microsoft network server: Digitally sign communications (always)	Disabled
			Microsoft network server: Digitally sign communications (if client agrees)	Disabled
			Microsoft network server: Disconnect clients when logon hours expire	Enabled
			Microsoft network server: Server SPN target name validation level	Not Defined
			Network access: Allow anonymous SID/Name translation	Disabled
			Network access: Do not allow anonymous enumeration of SAM accounts	Enabled
			Network access: Do not allow anonymous enumeration of SAM accounts and shares	Disabled
			Network access: Do not allow storage of passwords and credentials for network authentication	Disabled
			Network access: Let Everyone permissions apply to anonymous users	Disabled
			Network access: Named Pipes that can be accessed anonymously
			Network access: Remotely accessible registry paths	System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ProductOptions,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Server Applications,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion
			Network access: Remotely accessible registry paths and sub-paths	System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Printers,System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog,Software\Microsoft\OLAP Server,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Print,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ContentIndex,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server\UserConfig,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server\DefaultUserConfiguration,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Perflib,System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SysmonLog
			Network access: Restrict anonymous access to Named Pipes and Shares	Enabled
			Network access: Shares that can be accessed anonymously	Not Defined
			Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts	Classic - local users authenticate as themselves
			Network security: Allow Local System to use computer identity for NTLM	Not Defined
			Network security: Allow LocalSystem NULL session fallback	Not Defined
			Network security: Allow PKU2U authentication requests to this computer to use online identities.

	Not Defined
			Network security: Configure encryption types allowed for Kerberos	Not Defined
			Network security: Do not store LAN Manager hash value on next password change	Enabled
			Network security: Force logoff when logon hours expire	Disabled
			Network security: LAN Manager authentication level	Not Defined
			Network security: LDAP client signing requirements	Negotiate signing
			Network security: Minimum session security for NTLM SSP based (including secure RPC) clients	Require 128-bit encryption
			Network security: Minimum session security for NTLM SSP based (including secure RPC) servers	Require 128-bit encryption
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Add remote server exceptions for NTLM authentication	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Add server exceptions in this domain	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Audit Incoming NTLM Traffic	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Audit NTLM authentication in this domain	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Incoming NTLM traffic	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: NTLM authentication in this domain	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Outgoing NTLM traffic to remote servers	Not Defined
			Recovery console: Allow automatic administrative logon	Disabled
			Recovery console: Allow floppy copy and access to all drives and all folders	Disabled
			Shutdown: Allow system to be shut down without having to log on	Enabled
			Shutdown: Clear virtual memory pagefile	Disabled
			System cryptography: Force strong key protection for user keys stored on the computer	Not Defined
			System cryptography: Use FIPS compliant algorithms for encryption, hashing, and signing	Disabled
			System objects: Require case insensitivity for non-Windows subsystems	Enabled
			System objects: Strengthen default permissions of internal system objects (e.g. Symbolic Links)	Enabled
			System settings: Optional subsystems	Posix
			System settings: Use Certificate Rules on Windows Executables for Software Restriction Policies	Disabled
			User Account Control: Admin Approval Mode for the Built-in Administrator account	Disabled
			User Account Control: Allow UIAccess applications to prompt for elevation without using the secure desktop	Disabled
			User Account Control: Behavior of the elevation prompt for administrators in Admin Approval Mode	Prompt for consent for non-Windows binaries
			User Account Control: Behavior of the elevation prompt for standard users	Prompt for credentials
			User Account Control: Detect application installations and prompt for elevation	Enabled
			User Account Control: Only elevate executables that are signed and validated	Disabled
			User Account Control: Only elevate UIAccess applications that are installed in secure locations	Enabled
			User Account Control: Run all administrators in Admin Approval Mode	Enabled
			User Account Control: Switch to the secure desktop when prompting for elevation	Enabled
			User Account Control: Virtualize file and registry write failures to per-user locations	Enabled
		Device Tree
				ACPI x86-based PC
						Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
							ACPI Power Button
							Motherboard resources
							System board
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							ACPI Fixed Feature Button
								PCI Express Root Complex
									2nd Generation Intel Core Processor Family DRAM Controller - 0100
									Intel Management Engine Interface
									Intel 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
									SM Bus Controller
									System board
									System board
									Motherboard resources
									High precision event timer
										Intel(R) HD Graphics
											SyncMaster B2030/ B2055PLUS(Analog)
										Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
												USB Root Hub
													Generic USB Hub
										High Definition Audio Controller
											High Definition Audio Device
												High Definition Audio Device
													Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
													Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
													Headphones (High Definition Audio Device)
													Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
										Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
											PCI standard PCI Express to PCI/PCI-X Bridge
										Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
												Renesas USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 0096 (Microsoft)
														USB Root Hub (xHCI)
																USB Input Device
																	HID-compliant mouse
																USB Composite Device
																		USB Input Device
																			HID Keyboard Device
																		USB Input Device
																			HID-compliant consumer control device
																			HID-compliant device
										Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
												USB Root Hub
													Generic USB Hub
										Intel(R) H67 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C4A
											Motherboard resources
											Unknown Device
											Programmable interrupt controller
											Direct memory access controller
											System timer
											System CMOS/real time clock
											System speaker
											Motherboard resources
											Numeric data processor
										Standard SATA AHCI Controller
											ST3500413AS
											TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB
CPU
		Intel Core i7 2600
			Cores	4
			Threads	8
			Name	Intel Core i7 2600
			Code Name	Sandy Bridge
			Package	Socket 1155 LGA
			Technology	32nm
			Specification	Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
			Family	6
			Extended Family	6
			Model	A
			Extended Model	2A
			Stepping	7
			Revision	D2
			Instructions	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, Intel 64
			Virtualization	Supported, Enabled
			Hyperthreading	Supported, Enabled
			Bus Speed	100.1 MHz
			Stock Core Speed	3400 MHz
			Stock Bus Speed	100 MHz
			Average Temperature	48 °C
				Caches
					L1 Data Cache Size	4 x 32 KBytes
					L1 Instructions Cache Size	4 x 32 KBytes
					L2 Unified Cache Size	4 x 256 KBytes
					L3 Unified Cache Size	8192 KBytes
				Core 0
					Core Speed	3702.6 MHz
					Multiplier	x 37.0
					Bus Speed	100.1 MHz
					Temperature	49 °C
						Thread 1
							APIC ID	0
						Thread 2
							APIC ID	1
				Core 1
					Core Speed	3502.5 MHz
					Multiplier	x 35.0
					Bus Speed	100.1 MHz
					Temperature	49 °C
						Thread 1
							APIC ID	2
						Thread 2
							APIC ID	3
				Core 2
					Core Speed	3602.5 MHz
					Multiplier	x 36.0
					Bus Speed	100.1 MHz
					Temperature	46 °C
						Thread 1
							APIC ID	4
						Thread 2
							APIC ID	5
				Core 3
					Core Speed	3702.6 MHz
					Multiplier	x 37.0
					Bus Speed	100.1 MHz
					Temperature	49 °C
						Thread 1
							APIC ID	6
						Thread 2
							APIC ID	7
RAM
		Memory slots
			Total memory slots	4
			Used memory slots	4
			Free memory slots	0
		Memory
			Type	DDR3
			Size	8192 MBytes
			Channels #	Dual
			DRAM Frequency	667.2 MHz
			CAS# Latency (CL)	9 clocks
			RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)	9 clocks
			RAS# Precharge (tRP)	9 clocks
			Cycle Time (tRAS)	24 clocks
			Command Rate (CR)	2T
		Physical Memory
			Memory Usage	41 %
			Total Physical	3.41 GB
			Available Physical	1.99 GB
			Total Virtual	6.91 GB
			Available Virtual	5.36 GB
		SPD
			Number Of SPD Modules	4
				Slot #1
					Type	DDR3
					Size	2048 MBytes
					Manufacturer	Hyundai Electronics
					Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
					Part Number	DMT325U6BFR8C-H9
					Serial Number	211231E9
					Week/year	09 / 11
					SPD Ext.	EPP
						JEDEC #4
							Frequency	685.7 MHz
							CAS# Latency	9.0
							RAS# To CAS#	10
							RAS# Precharge	10
							tRAS	25
							tRC	34
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #3
							Frequency	609.5 MHz
							CAS# Latency	8.0
							RAS# To CAS#	8
							RAS# Precharge	8
							tRAS	22
							tRC	30
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #2
							Frequency	533.3 MHz
							CAS# Latency	7.0
							RAS# To CAS#	7
							RAS# Precharge	7
							tRAS	20
							tRC	27
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #1
							Frequency	457.1 MHz
							CAS# Latency	6.0
							RAS# To CAS#	6
							RAS# Precharge	6
							tRAS	17
							tRC	23
							Voltage	1.500 V
				Slot #2
					Type	DDR3
					Size	2048 MBytes
					Manufacturer	Hyundai Electronics
					Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
					Part Number	DMT325U6BFR8C-H9
					Serial Number	1B1201EE
					Week/year	09 / 11
					SPD Ext.	EPP
						JEDEC #4
							Frequency	685.7 MHz
							CAS# Latency	9.0
							RAS# To CAS#	10
							RAS# Precharge	10
							tRAS	25
							tRC	34
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #3
							Frequency	609.5 MHz
							CAS# Latency	8.0
							RAS# To CAS#	8
							RAS# Precharge	8
							tRAS	22
							tRC	30
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #2
							Frequency	533.3 MHz
							CAS# Latency	7.0
							RAS# To CAS#	7
							RAS# Precharge	7
							tRAS	20
							tRC	27
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #1
							Frequency	457.1 MHz
							CAS# Latency	6.0
							RAS# To CAS#	6
							RAS# Precharge	6
							tRAS	17
							tRC	23
							Voltage	1.500 V
				Slot #3
					Type	DDR3
					Size	2048 MBytes
					Manufacturer	Hyundai Electronics
					Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
					Part Number	DMT325U6BFR8C-H9
					Serial Number	307493A9
					Week/year	08 / 11
					SPD Ext.	EPP
						JEDEC #4
							Frequency	685.7 MHz
							CAS# Latency	9.0
							RAS# To CAS#	10
							RAS# Precharge	10
							tRAS	25
							tRC	34
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #3
							Frequency	609.5 MHz
							CAS# Latency	8.0
							RAS# To CAS#	8
							RAS# Precharge	8
							tRAS	22
							tRC	30
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #2
							Frequency	533.3 MHz
							CAS# Latency	7.0
							RAS# To CAS#	7
							RAS# Precharge	7
							tRAS	20
							tRC	27
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #1
							Frequency	457.1 MHz
							CAS# Latency	6.0
							RAS# To CAS#	6
							RAS# Precharge	6
							tRAS	17
							tRC	23
							Voltage	1.500 V
				Slot #4
					Type	DDR3
					Size	2048 MBytes
					Manufacturer	Hyundai Electronics
					Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
					Part Number	DMT325U6BFR8C-H9
					Serial Number	2C74CF23
					Week/year	09 / 11
					SPD Ext.	EPP
						JEDEC #4
							Frequency	685.7 MHz
							CAS# Latency	9.0
							RAS# To CAS#	10
							RAS# Precharge	10
							tRAS	25
							tRC	34
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #3
							Frequency	609.5 MHz
							CAS# Latency	8.0
							RAS# To CAS#	8
							RAS# Precharge	8
							tRAS	22
							tRC	30
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #2
							Frequency	533.3 MHz
							CAS# Latency	7.0
							RAS# To CAS#	7
							RAS# Precharge	7
							tRAS	20
							tRC	27
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #1
							Frequency	457.1 MHz
							CAS# Latency	6.0
							RAS# To CAS#	6
							RAS# Precharge	6
							tRAS	17
							tRC	23
							Voltage	1.500 V
Motherboard
	Manufacturer	Intel Corporation
	Model	DH67VR (LGA1155)
	Chipset Vendor	Intel
	Chipset Model	Sandy Bridge
	Chipset Revision	09
	Southbridge Vendor	Intel
	Southbridge Model	H67
	Southbridge Revision	B2
	System Temperature	37 °C
		BIOS
			Brand	Intel Corp.
			Version	BLH6710H.86A.0104.2011.0215.1516
			Date	15/02/2011
		Voltage
			CPU CORE	1.208 V
			MEMORY CONTROLLER	1.104 V
			AVCC	3.312 V
			3VCC	3.328 V
			VIN4	1.040 V
			VIN5	1.048 V
			VIN6	1.080 V
			CPU CORE	1.200 V
			MEMORY CONTROLLER	1.104 V
			+3.3V	3.312 V
			+5V	4.992 V
			+12V	7.249 V
			VIN5	1.048 V
			VIN6	1.080 V
		PCI Data
				Slot UNKNOWN
					Slot Type	UNKNOWN
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	Unknown
					Slot Designation	J6B2
					Slot Number	0
				Slot PCI
					Slot Type	PCI
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	32 bit
					Slot Designation	PCI Slot
					Slot Number	1
				Slot PCI
					Slot Type	PCI
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	Unknown
					Slot Designation	PCIeSlot
					Slot Number	2
				Slot PCI
					Slot Type	PCI
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	Unknown
					Slot Designation	PCIeSlot
					Slot Number	3
Graphics
		Monitor
			Name	SMB2030 on Intel HD Graphics
			Current Resolution	1600x900 pixels
			Work Resolution	1600x860 pixels
			State	enabled, primary, output devices support
			Monitor Width	1600
			Monitor Height	900
			Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
			Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
			Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
		Microsoft Basic Render Driver
			Driver version	9.17.10.2932
		Intel(R) HD Graphics
			Memory	1555 MB
		OpenGL
			Version	3.1.0 - Build 9.17.10.2932
			Vendor	Intel
			Renderer	Intel HD Graphics 2000
			GLU Version	1.2.2.0 Microsoft Corporation
				Values
					GL_MAX_LIGHTS	8
					GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE	8192
					GL_MAX_TEXTURE_STACK_DEPTH	10
				GL Extensions
					GL_EXT_blend_minmax
					GL_EXT_blend_subtract
					GL_EXT_blend_color
					GL_EXT_abgr
					GL_EXT_texture3D
					GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint
					GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
					GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp
					GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap
					GL_EXT_draw_range_elements
					GL_SGIS_texture_lod
					GL_EXT_rescale_normal
					GL_EXT_packed_pixels
					GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp
					GL_EXT_separate_specular_color
					GL_ARB_multitexture
					GL_EXT_texture_env_combine
					GL_EXT_bgra
					GL_EXT_blend_func_separate
					GL_EXT_secondary_color
					GL_EXT_fog_coord
					GL_EXT_texture_env_add
					GL_ARB_texture_cube_map
					GL_ARB_transpose_matrix
					GL_ARB_texture_env_add
					GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat
					GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays
					GL_NV_blend_square
					GL_ARB_texture_compression
					GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1
					GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
					GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp
					GL_ARB_point_parameters
					GL_ARB_texture_env_combine
					GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3
					GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar
					GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
					GL_ARB_shadow
					GL_ARB_window_pos
					GL_EXT_shadow_funcs
					GL_EXT_stencil_wrap
					GL_ARB_vertex_program
					GL_EXT_texture_rectangle
					GL_ARB_fragment_program
					GL_EXT_stencil_two_side
					GL_ATI_separate_stencil
					GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
					GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias
					GL_ARB_occlusion_query
					GL_ARB_fragment_shader
					GL_ARB_shader_objects
					GL_ARB_shading_language_100
					GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two
					GL_ARB_vertex_shader
					GL_NV_texgen_reflection
					GL_ARB_point_sprite
					GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow
					GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate
					GL_ARB_depth_texture
					GL_ARB_texture_rectangle
					GL_ARB_draw_buffers
					GL_ARB_color_buffer_float
					GL_ARB_half_float_pixel
					GL_ARB_texture_float
					GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object
					GL_EXT_framebuffer_object
					GL_ARB_draw_instanced
					GL_ARB_half_float_vertex
					GL_ARB_occlusion_query2
					GL_EXT_draw_buffers2
					GL_WIN_swap_hint
					GL_EXT_texture_sRGB
					GL_ARB_multisample
					GL_EXT_packed_float
					GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent
					GL_ARB_texture_rg
					GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc
					GL_NV_conditional_render
					GL_EXT_texture_swizzle
					GL_ARB_sync
					GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB
					GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil
					GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float
					GL_EXT_transform_feedback
					GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit
					GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample
					GL_ARB_framebuffer_object
					GL_EXT_texture_array
					GL_EXT_texture_integer
					GL_ARB_map_buffer_range
					GL_EXT_texture_snorm
					GL_INTEL_performance_queries
					GL_ARB_copy_buffer
					GL_ARB_sampler_objects
					GL_NV_primitive_restart
					GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map
					GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object
					GL_ARB_depth_clamp
					GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra
					GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding
					GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend
					GL_ARB_texture_query_lod
					GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location
					GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex
					GL_ARB_instanced_arrays
					GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions
					GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters
					GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32
					GL_ARB_compatibility
					GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui
					GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev
					GL_ARB_timer_query
					GL_INTEL_map_texture
					GL_ARB_vertex_array_object
					GL_ARB_provoking_vertex
					GL_EXT_bgra
Hard Drives
		ST3500413AS
			Manufacturer	Seagate
			Form Factor	3.5"
			Heads	16
			Cylinders	16,383
			SATA type	SATA-III 6.0Gb/s
			Device type	Fixed
			ATA Standard	ATA8-ACS
			Serial Number	Z2A5NP02
			LBA Size	48-bit LBA
			Power On Count	1954 times
			Power On Time	345.5 days
			Speed, Expressed in Revolutions Per Minute (rpm)	7200
			Features	S.M.A.R.T., AAM, NCQ
			Transfer Mode	SATA III
			Interface	SATA
			Capacity	466GB
			Real size	500,107,862,016 bytes
			RAID Type	None
				S.M.A.R.T
					01 Read Error Rate	116 (093 worst) Data 0006DF1F88
					03 Spin-Up Time	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					04 Start/Stop Count	099 (099) Data 00000007C0
					05 Reallocated Sectors Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					07 Seek Error Rate	083 (060) Data 000CB0E739
					09 Power-On Hours (POH)	091 (091) Data 0000002063
					0A Spin Retry Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					0C Device Power Cycle Count	099 (099) Data 00000007A2
					B7 SATA Downshift Error Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					B8 End-to-End error / IOEDC	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					BB Reported Uncorrectable Errors	001 (001) Data 0000000090
					BC Command Timeout	100 (097) Data 00000101F1
					BD High Fly Writes (WDC)	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					BE Temperature Difference from 100	061 (053) Data 0027210027
					C2 Temperature	039 (047) Data 0000000027
					C3 Hardware ECC Recovered	050 (030) Data 0006DF1F88
					C5 Current Pending Sector Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					C6 Uncorrectable Sector Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					C7 UltraDMA CRC Error Count	200 (200) Data 0000000000
					F0 Head Flying Hours	100 (253) Data 0000003410
					F1 Total LBAs Written	100 (253) Data 005676231D
					F2 Total LBAs Read	100 (253) Data 0017849FDA
					Temperature	39 °C
					Temperature Range	ok (less than 50 °C)
					Status	Good
				Partition 0
					Partition ID	Disk #0, Partition #0
					Disk Letter	C:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	7873D9ED
					Size	49GB
					Used Space	20.9GB (43%)
					Free Space	27.9GB (57%)
				Partition 1
					Partition ID	Disk #0, Partition #1
					Disk Letter	D:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	687C851A
					Size	195GB
					Used Space	4.85GB (3%)
					Free Space	190GB (97%)
					Disk Letter	E:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	B4C2C1E4
					Size	98GB
					Used Space	51GB (52%)
					Free Space	47GB (48%)
					Disk Letter	F:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	90376BF7
					Size	124GB
					Used Space	30.4GB (25%)
					Free Space	94GB (75%)
Optical Drives
		TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB
			Media Type	DVD Writer
			Name	TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB
			Availability	Running/Full Power
			Capabilities	Random Access, Supports Writing, Supports Removable Media
			Config Manager Error Code	Device is working properly
			Config Manager User Config	FALSE
			Drive	G:
			Media Loaded	FALSE
			SCSI Bus	1
			SCSI Logical Unit	0
			SCSI Port	0
			SCSI Target Id	0
			Status	OK
Audio
		Sound Cards
			High Definition Audio Device
			High Definition Audio Device
		Playback Devices
			Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
			Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
			Headphones (High Definition Audio Device)	(default)
		Recording Device
			Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
Peripherals
		HID Keyboard Device
			Device Kind	Keyboard
			Device Name	HID Keyboard Device
			Vendor	Unknown
			Location	USB Input Device
				Driver
					Date	6-21-2006
					Version	6.2.9200.16384
					File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
					File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
		HID-compliant mouse
			Device Kind	Mouse
			Device Name	HID-compliant mouse
			Vendor	Unknown
			Location	USB Input Device
				Driver
					Date	6-21-2006
					Version	6.2.9200.16384
					File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
					File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
		Brother IJ Leg Type2 Class Driver
			Device Kind	Printer
			Device Name	Brother IJ Leg Type2 Class Driver
			Vendor	Brother
			Location	Brother MFC-295CN [001ba93d9b05]
				Driver
					Date	4-21-2009
					Version	6.2.9200.16384
		ST3500413AS
			Device Kind	Portable Device
			Device Name	ST3500413AS
			Vendor	Microsoft
			Comment	E:\
			Location	UMBus Enumerator
				Driver
					Date	6-21-2006
					Version	6.2.9200.16384
					File	\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
		Printers
				Brother MFC-295CN Printer (Default Printer)
					Printer Port	WSD-0fc5e798-d58a-4916-9620-96c4e0f5a743.003e
					Print Processor	winprint
					Availability	Always
					Priority	1
					Duplex	None
					Print Quality	600 * 600 dpi Color
					Status	Unknown
						Driver
							Driver Name	Brother IJ Leg Type2 Class Driver (v6.00)
							Driver Path	C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_x86_70804bc81126e090\I386\mxdwdrv.dll
				Fax
					Printer Port	SHRFAX:
					Print Processor	winprint
					Availability	Always
					Priority	1
					Duplex	None
					Print Quality	200 * 200 dpi Monochrome
					Status	Unknown
						Driver
							Driver Name	Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (v4.00)
							Driver Path	C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\FXSDRV.DLL
				Microsoft XPS Document Writer
					Printer Port	PORTPROMPT:
					Print Processor	winprint
					Availability	Always
					Priority	1
					Duplex	None
					Print Quality	600 * 600 dpi Color
					Status	Unknown
						Driver
							Driver Name	Microsoft XPS Document Writer v4 (v6.00)
							Driver Path	C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_x86_70804bc81126e090\I386\mxdwdrv.dll
Network
	You are connected to the internet
	Connected through	Intel 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
	IP Address	192.168.1.3
	Subnet mask	255.255.255.0
	Gateway server	192.168.1.1
	Preferred DNS server	192.168.1.1
	DHCP	Enabled
	DHCP server	192.168.1.1
	External IP Address	122.175.140.116
	Adapter Type	Ethernet
	NetBIOS over TCP/IP	Enabled via DHCP
	NETBIOS Node Type	Hybrid node
	Link Speed	0 Bps
		Computer Name
			NetBIOS Name	AAYUSH
			DNS Name	Aayush
			Membership	Part of workgroup
			Workgroup	WORKGROUP
		Remote Desktop
			Disabled
				Console
					State	Active
					Domain	AAYUSH
		WinInet Info
			LAN Connection
			Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet
			Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
		Wi-Fi Info
			Wi-Fi not enabled
		WinHTTPInfo
			WinHTTPSessionProxyType	No proxy
			Session Proxy
			Session Proxy Bypass
			Connect Retries	5
			Connect Timeout (ms)	60,000
			HTTP Version	HTTP 1.1
			Max Connects Per 1.0 Servers	INFINITE
			Max Connects Per Servers	INFINITE
			Max HTTP automatic redirects	10
			Max HTTP status continue	10
			Send Timeout (ms)	30,000
			IEProxy Auto Detect	Yes
			IEProxy Auto Config
			IEProxy
			IEProxy Bypass
			Default Proxy Config Access Type	No proxy
			Default Config Proxy
			Default Config Proxy Bypass
		Sharing and Discovery
			Network Discovery	Enabled
			File and Printer Sharing	Enabled
			File and printer sharing service	Enabled
			Simple File Sharing	Enabled
			Administrative Shares	Enabled
			Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts	Classic - local users authenticate as themselves
		Adapters List
				Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
					IP Address	192.168.1.3
					Subnet mask	255.255.255.0
					Gateway server	192.168.1.1
		Network Shares
			Users	C:\Users
		Current TCP Connections
				C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe (3512)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50571	ESTABLISHED Remote 23.34.241.224:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50562	ESTABLISHED Remote 184.24.15.139:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50581	ESTABLISHED Remote 23.34.241.224:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50584	ESTABLISHED Remote 23.34.241.224:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50586	ESTABLISHED Remote 23.34.241.224:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50595	ESTABLISHED Remote 83.149.126.222:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50170	ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.236.32:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50339	ESTABLISHED Remote 72.246.188.217:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50417	ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.236.47:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
					Local 192.168.1.3:49291	ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.236.35:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50482	ESTABLISHED Remote 122.175.190.48:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:49275	ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.135.125:5222 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50493	ESTABLISHED Remote 67.223.104.26:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
				C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe (5128)
					Local 0.0.0.0:443 (HTTPS)	LISTEN
					Local 0.0.0.0:30664	LISTEN
					Local 0.0.0.0:80 (HTTP)	LISTEN
					Local 192.168.1.3:30664	ESTABLISHED Remote 122.172.174.155:17189 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49354	ESTABLISHED Remote 92.2.0.50:43254 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49267	ESTABLISHED Remote 66.220.151.99:5222 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50538	ESTABLISHED Remote 220.151.243.157:2185 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49337	ESTABLISHED Remote 81.198.203.77:53212 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50550	ESTABLISHED Remote 202.142.82.114:4796 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49288	ESTABLISHED Remote 157.56.126.214:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50551	ESTABLISHED Remote 110.67.153.115:45627 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49271	ESTABLISHED Remote 78.141.179.14:12350 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50546	ESTABLISHED Remote 125.231.65.173:29122 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49265	ESTABLISHED Remote 111.221.77.155:40029 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:30664	ESTABLISHED Remote 202.62.78.237:3157 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50539	ESTABLISHED Remote 114.35.147.39:24590 (Querying... )
				C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE (3700)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50101	CLOSE-WAIT Remote 122.175.190.11:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50100	CLOSE-WAIT Remote 122.175.190.11:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:49222	ESTABLISHED Remote 111.221.72.63:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
				System Process
					Local 192.168.1.3:50606	TIME-WAIT Remote 94.23.15.50:21 (Querying... ) (FTP-data)
					Local 192.168.1.3:30664	TIME-WAIT Remote 117.221.76.153:52274 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:30664	TIME-WAIT Remote 122.172.174.155:17172 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:30664	TIME-WAIT Remote 122.172.174.155:17186 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50441	TIME-WAIT Remote 65.55.58.199:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50616	TIME-WAIT Remote 65.54.186.17:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50614	TIME-WAIT Remote 199.7.57.72:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50624	TIME-WAIT Remote 58.3.109.61:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50612	TIME-WAIT Remote 199.7.57.72:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50611	TIME-WAIT Remote 199.7.57.72:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50609	TIME-WAIT Remote 74.125.236.40:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50608	TIME-WAIT Remote 74.125.236.40:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50605	TIME-WAIT Remote 74.125.236.40:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50604	TIME-WAIT Remote 74.125.236.40:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
				System Process
					Local 0.0.0.0:10243	LISTEN
					Local 0.0.0.0:2869	LISTEN
					Local 0.0.0.0:5357	LISTEN
					Local 0.0.0.0:445 (Windows shares)	LISTEN
					Local 192.168.1.3:139 (NetBIOS session service)	LISTEN
				lsass.exe (756)
					Local 0.0.0.0:49155	LISTEN
				services.exe (748)
					Local 0.0.0.0:49156	LISTEN
				svchost.exe (1004)
					Local 0.0.0.0:49153	LISTEN
				svchost.exe (1036)
					Local 0.0.0.0:49154	LISTEN
				svchost.exe (908)
					Local 0.0.0.0:135 (DCE)	LISTEN
				wininit.exe (652)
					Local 0.0.0.0:49152	LISTEN
				wmpnetwk.exe (5796)
					Local 0.0.0.0:554	LISTEN
```


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

Tyree said:


> That file requires a download to see and it wants to install something with it.
> Please post the specs as follows.
> Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


Its working fine for me, downloads itself to mega's servers and then downloads a zip file with two text files. 
Anyways i will repost with the specs, wrench posted the speccy already.

Motherboard:

```
Manufacturer	Intel Corporation
Model	DH67VR (LGA1155)
Chipset Vendor	Intel
Chipset Model	Sandy Bridge
Chipset Revision	09
Southbridge Vendor	Intel
Southbridge Model	H67
Southbridge Revision	B2
System Temperature	38 °C
```
CPU:

```
Cores	4
Threads	8
Name	Intel Core i7 2600
Code Name	Sandy Bridge
Package	Socket 1155 LGA
Technology	32nm
Specification	Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
Family	6
Extended Family	6
Model	A
Extended Model	2A
Stepping	7
Revision	D2
Instructions	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, Intel 64
Virtualization	Supported, Enabled
Hyperthreading	Supported, Enabled
Bus Speed	99.9 MHz
Stock Core Speed	3400 MHz
Stock Bus Speed	100 MHz
Average Temperature	55 °C
```
Ram

```
Memory slots
Memory
	Type	DDR3
	Size	8192 MBytes
	Channels #	Dual
	DRAM Frequency	665.2 MHz
	CAS# Latency (CL)	9 clocks
	RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)	9 clocks
	RAS# Precharge (tRP)	9 clocks
	Cycle Time (tRAS)	24 clocks
	Command Rate (CR)	2T
```
Graphics

```
Monitor
	Name	SMB2030 on Intel HD Graphics
	Current Resolution	1600x900 pixels
	Work Resolution	1600x860 pixels
	State	enabled, primary, output devices support
	Monitor Width	1600
	Monitor Height	900
	Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
	Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
	Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
Microsoft Basic Render Driver
	Driver version	9.17.10.2932
Intel(R) HD Graphics
	Memory	1555 MB
OpenGL
	Version	3.1.0 - Build 9.17.10.2932
	Vendor	Intel
	Renderer	Intel HD Graphics 2000
	GLU Version	1.2.2.0 Microsoft Corporation
```
PSU coming up soon

@Wrench - That really isnt possible, the pc freezes up in about 30-60 seconds, i leave it and some seconds later its frozen up.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

The PSU has Umax USMPS 450 on it, i hope thats whats needed.
Other than that the sticker just contained a warning and a table of colors to DC and max outputs.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

aayushagra said:


> The PSU has Umax USMPS 450 on it


It's basically junk ($11 on e-bay) and would be a prime candidate for problems/damage.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

Tyree said:


> It's basically junk ($11 on e-bay) and would be a prime candidate for problems/damage.


Well thats concerning :/ But can the PSU really cause the pc to like freeze, and that even sometimes freezing computation and other times just freezing for a second then working well but without Keyboard and mouse? 0.0

Also could you recommend a good PSU?(But please keep in mind, my budget is low).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SeaSonic & XFX are top quality PSU's but we can't recommend a PSU to meet your requirements until we know until we know what it is required to power.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

I am not really sure how and what other information of them i can provide, heres the speccy file output again


```
Summary
		Operating System
			Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 32-bit
		CPU
			Intel Core i7 2600 @ 3.40GHz	48 °C
			Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
		RAM
			8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 665MHz (9-9-9-24)
		Motherboard
			Intel Corporation DH67VR (LGA1155)	37 °C
		Graphics
			SMB2030 ([email protected])
			Microsoft Basic Render Driver
			Intel HD Graphics
		Hard Drives
			466GB Seagate ST3500413AS (SATA)	39 °C
		Optical Drives
			TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB
		Audio
			High Definition Audio Device
Operating System
	Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 32-bit
	Computer type: Desktop
	Installation Date : 15/03/2013 05:36:02 PM
		Windows Security Center
			User Account Control (UAC)	Enabled
			Notify level	2 - Default
			Firewall	Enabled
		Windows Update
			AutoUpdate	Download Automatically and Install at Set Scheduled time
			Schedule Frequency	Every Day
			Schedule Time
		Windows Defender
			Windows Defender	Enabled
		Antivirus
			Antivirus	Enabled
			Display Name	Windows Defender
			Virus Signature Database	Up to date
		.NET Frameworks installed
			v4.5 Full
			v4.5 Client
		Internet Explorer
			Version	10.0.9200.16519
		PowerShell
			Version	3.0
		Environment Variables
			USERPROFILE	C:\Users\Aayush
			SystemRoot	C:\Windows
				User Variables
					TMP	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local\Temp
					TEMP	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local\Temp
				Machine Variables
					FP_NO_HOST_CHECK	NO
					USERNAME	SYSTEM
					Path	C:\Windows\system32
					C:\Windows
					C:\Windows\System32\Wbem
					%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\
					C:\Program Files\Common Files\Acronis\SnapAPI\
					ComSpec	C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
					TMP	C:\Windows\TEMP
					OS	Windows_NT
					windir	C:\Windows
					PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE	x86
					TEMP	C:\Windows\TEMP
					PATHEXT	.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
					PSModulePath	C:\Windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
					NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS	8
					PROCESSOR_LEVEL	6
					PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER	x86 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7, GenuineIntel
					PROCESSOR_REVISION	2a07
		Power Profile
			Active power scheme	Balanced
			Hibernation	Enabled
			Turn Off Monitor after: (On AC Power)	10 min
			Turn Off Hard Disk after: (On AC Power)	20 min
			Suspend after: (On AC Power)	30 min
			Screen saver	Disabled
		Uptime
				Current Session
					Current Time	24/03/2013 07:31:29 PM
					Current Uptime	1,739 sec (0 d, 00 h, 28 m, 59 s)
					Last Boot Time	24/03/2013 07:02:30 PM
		TimeZone
			TimeZone	GMT +5:30 Hours
			Language	English (United Kingdom)
			Location	United Kingdom
			Format	English (United Kingdom)
			Currency	£
			Date Format	dd/MM/yyyy
			Time Format	hh:mm:ss tt
		Process List
				audiodg.exe
					Process ID	3584
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	3512
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	111MB
					Peak Memory Usage	122MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	4124
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	73 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	73 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	1776
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	60 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	87 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	5252
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	56 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	67 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	4112
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	41 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	67 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	3056
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	50 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	86 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	5900
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	16 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	30 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	3580
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	56 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	78 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	3576
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	26 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	29 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	2920
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	33 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	80 MB
				chrome.exe
					Process ID	1344
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
					Memory Usage	143MB
					Peak Memory Usage	188MB
				csrss.exe
					Process ID	596
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
					Memory Usage	3.15 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	3.18 MB
				csrss.exe
					Process ID	660
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
					Memory Usage	46 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	48 MB
				dashost.exe
					Process ID	1700
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\dashost.exe
					Memory Usage	9.89 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	10 MB
				discwizardmonitor.exe
					Process ID	4992
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Seagate\DiscWizard\DiscWizardMonitor.exe
					Memory Usage	2.93 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	6.15 MB
				dwm.exe
					Process ID	996
					User	DWM-1
					Domain	Window Manager
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\dwm.exe
					Memory Usage	40 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	62 MB
				explorer.exe
					Process ID	3700
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
					Memory Usage	72 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	87 MB
				googlecrashhandler.exe
					Process ID	3744
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.3.21.135\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
					Memory Usage	784KB
					Peak Memory Usage	3.54 MB
				hkcmd.exe
					Process ID	4872
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
					Memory Usage	4.32 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.33 MB
				igfxpers.exe
					Process ID	4900
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
					Memory Usage	5.02 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	5.07 MB
				igfxtray.exe
					Process ID	4744
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
					Memory Usage	4.57 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.59 MB
				livecomm.exe
					Process ID	4000
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_16.4.4206.722_x86__8wekyb3d8bbwe\LiveComm.exe
					Memory Usage	4.83 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	19 MB
				lsass.exe
					Process ID	756
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
					Memory Usage	9.54 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	9.54 MB
				msmpeng.exe
					Process ID	1884
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
					Memory Usage	53 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	338MB
				mspaint.exe
					Process ID	3116
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\mspaint.exe
					Memory Usage	43 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	51 MB
				runtimebroker.exe
					Process ID	2456
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\RuntimeBroker.exe
					Memory Usage	7.24 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	9.72 MB
				schedhlp.exe
					Process ID	5068
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Seagate\Schedule2\schedhlp.exe
					Memory Usage	3.59 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	3.59 MB
				schedul2.exe
					Process ID	1728
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Seagate\Schedule2\schedul2.exe
					Memory Usage	3.89 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.03 MB
				searchfilterhost.exe
					Process ID	4656
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
					Memory Usage	3.85 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	3.91 MB
				searchindexer.exe
					Process ID	2552
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
					Memory Usage	16 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	16 MB
				searchprotocolhost.exe
					Process ID	3604
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
					Memory Usage	7.47 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	7.93 MB
				services.exe
					Process ID	748
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
					Memory Usage	6.07 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	6.16 MB
				skype.exe
					Process ID	5128
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
					Memory Usage	115MB
					Peak Memory Usage	145MB
				smss.exe
					Process ID	472
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	\SystemRoot\System32\smss.exe
					Memory Usage	744KB
					Peak Memory Usage	804KB
				speccy.exe
					Process ID	2124
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Program Files\Speccy\Speccy.exe
					Memory Usage	20 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	20 MB
				spoolsv.exe
					Process ID	1520
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
					Memory Usage	13 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	13 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	2600
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	10 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	10 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1548
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	17 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	58 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	2136
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	10 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	12 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1280
					User	NETWORK SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	12 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	13 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1148
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	39 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	43 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1036
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	34 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	328MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1004
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	23 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	23 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	5644
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	4.41 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.47 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	908
					User	NETWORK SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	5.62 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	5.63 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	868
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	6.71 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	7.05 MB
				svchost.exe
					Process ID	1064
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
					Memory Usage	16 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	17 MB
				system
					Process ID	4
				system idle process
					Process ID	0
				taskhost.exe
					Process ID	2864
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
					Memory Usage	13 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	18 MB
				taskhostex.exe
					Process ID	3708
					User	Aayush
					Domain	AAYUSH
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\taskhostex.exe
					Memory Usage	9.38 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	9.55 MB
				wininit.exe
					Process ID	652
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
					Memory Usage	2.82 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	2.91 MB
				winlogon.exe
					Process ID	716
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
					Memory Usage	6.76 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	12 MB
				wmiapsrv.exe
					Process ID	6088
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
					Memory Usage	4.03 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.03 MB
				wmiprvse.exe
					Process ID	3732
					User	NETWORK SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
					Memory Usage	10 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	11 MB
				wmiprvse.exe
					Process ID	5116
					User	SYSTEM
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
					Memory Usage	17 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	18 MB
				wmpnetwk.exe
					Process ID	5796
					User	NETWORK SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
					Memory Usage	12 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	12 MB
				wudfhost.exe
					Process ID	2360
					User	LOCAL SERVICE
					Domain	NT AUTHORITY
					Path	C:\Windows\System32\WUDFHost.exe
					Memory Usage	4.64 MB
					Peak Memory Usage	4.72 MB
		Scheduler
			24/03/2013 07:45 PM;	GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA
			25/03/2013 12:45 PM;	GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore
			Optimize Start Menu Cache Files-S-1-5-21-1391696685-2139636666-3840201770-1001
			Optimize Start Menu Cache Files-S-1-5-21-1391696685-2139636666-3840201770-1004
		Hotfixes
				24/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.354.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				23/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.305.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				23/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.327.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				23/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.327.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				23/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.305.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				20/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.69.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				20/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.147.40.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				20/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2756872)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				19/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2770917)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				19/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2781197)
					Install this update to improve protection functionality in Windows
					Defender. See the associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article
					for more information. After you install this item, you may have
					to restart your computer.
				19/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.145.2105.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				18/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.145.2033.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2770917)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2779768)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2779768)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.145.2003.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				17/03/2013  Microsoft.ZuneMusic
					Microsoft.ZuneMusic
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2768703)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Microsoft.BingTravel
					Microsoft.BingTravel
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2778344)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an authenticated
					local attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2794599)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2727528)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 on Windows 8 (KB2750149)
					This update addresses compatibility, stability, reliability,
					and performance issues in Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5. After
					you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2799494)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an authenticated
					local attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2777294)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2770660)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2790907)
					Install this update to resolve a set of known application compatibility
					issues with Windows. For a complete listing of the issues that
					are included in this update, see the associated Microsoft Knowledge
					Base article for more information. After you install this item,
					you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2772501)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2795944)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2769165)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2785220)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain access to
					information. You can help protect your system by installing this
					update from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may
					have to restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2811660)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2790655)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to cause the affected system to stop responding.
					You can help protect your system by installing this update from
					Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to restart
					your system.
				17/03/2013  Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 on Windows 8 (KB2737084)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				17/03/2013  Update for Internet Explorer Flash Player for Windows 8 (KB2824670)
					This update addresses the vulnerability discussed in Microsoft
					Security Advisory (KB2824670). Security issues have been identified
					that could allow an attacker to compromise a computer running
					Internet Explorer Flash Player for Windows 8 and gain control
					over it. You can help protect your computer by installing this
					update from Microsoft. After you install this item, you may have
					to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2785094)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				17/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.145.2003.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				17/03/2013  On demand download package (x86,en-GB) 1
					On demand download package (x86,en-GB) 1
				17/03/2013  Microsoft.BingNews
					Microsoft.BingNews
				17/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2756872)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 on Windows 8 x86 (KB2742614)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				16/03/2013  Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 10 for Windows 8 (KB2809289)
					Security issues have been identified that could allow an attacker
					to compromise a system that is running Microsoft Internet Explorer
					and gain control over it. You can help protect your system by
					installing this update from Microsoft. After you install this
					item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Update for Microsoft Camera Codec Pack for Windows 8 (KB2779444)
					Installing the Microsoft Camera Codec Pack enables the viewing
					of a variety of device-specific file formats and will allow supported
					RAW camera files to be viewable in applications in Windows. For
					a complete listing of supported cameras, see the associated Microsoft
					Knowledge Base Article for more information. After you install
					this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2769034)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2753842)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 on Windows 8 x86 (KB2789649)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				16/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2771431)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Definition Update for Windows Defender - KB2267602 (Definition 1.145.1873.0)
					Install this update to revise the definition files that are used
					to detect viruses, spyware, and other potentially unwanted software.
					Once you have installed this item, it cannot be removed.
				16/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2779562)
					Install this update to resolve issues caused by revised daylight
					saving time and time zone laws in several countries. This update
					enables your computer to automatically adjust the computer clock
					on the correct date in 2012. After you install this item, you
					may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2757638)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				16/03/2013  Update for Windows 8 (KB2812822)
					Install this update to resolve issues in Windows. For a complete
					listing of the issues that are included in this update, see the
					associated Microsoft Knowledge Base article for more information.
					After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Windows 8 (KB2807986)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an authenticated
					local attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
				16/03/2013  Security Update for Internet Explorer 10 for Windows 8 (KB2797052)
					A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated
					remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over
					it. You can help protect your system by installing this update
					from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to
					restart your system.
		System Folders
			Path for burning CD	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Burn\Burn
			Application Data	C:\ProgramData
			Public Desktop	C:\Users\Public\Desktop
			Documents	C:\Users\Public\Documents
			Global Favorites	C:\Users\Aayush\Favorites
			Music	C:\Users\Public\Music
			Pictures	C:\Users\Public\Pictures
			Start Menu Programs	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs
			Start Menu	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu
			Startup	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
			Templates	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Templates
			Videos	C:\Users\Public\Videos
			Cookies	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies
			Desktop	C:\Users\Aayush\Desktop
			Physical Desktop	C:\Users\Aayush\Desktop
			User Favorites	C:\Users\Aayush\Favorites
			Fonts	C:\Windows\Fonts
			Internet History	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\History
			Temporary Internet Files	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files
			Local Application Data	C:\Users\Aayush\AppData\Local
			Windows Directory	C:\Windows
			Windows/System	C:\Windows\system32
			Program Files	C:\Program Files
		Services
			Running	Application Experience
			Running	Application Information
			Running	Background Intelligent Transfer Service
			Running	Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
			Running	Base Filtering Engine
			Running	COM+ Event System
			Running	Computer Browser
			Running	Cryptographic Services
			Running	DCOM Server Process Launcher
			Running	Device Association Service
			Running	DHCP Client
			Running	Diagnostic Policy Service
			Running	Diagnostic Service Host
			Running	Diagnostic System Host
			Running	Distributed Link Tracking Client
			Running	DNS Client
			Running	Function Discovery Provider Host
			Running	Function Discovery Resource Publication
			Running	HomeGroup Listener
			Running	HomeGroup Provider
			Running	Human Interface Device Access
			Running	IP Helper
			Running	Local Session Manager
			Running	Microsoft Account Sign-in Assistant
			Running	Multimedia Class Scheduler
			Running	Network Connected Devices Auto-Setup
			Running	Network List Service
			Running	Network Location Awareness
			Running	Network Store Interface Service
			Running	Peer Name Resolution Protocol
			Running	Peer Networking Grouping
			Running	Peer Networking Identity Manager
			Running	Plug and Play
			Running	Portable Device Enumerator Service
			Running	Power
			Running	Print Spooler
			Running	Program Compatibility Assistant Service
			Running	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
			Running	RPC Endpoint Mapper
			Running	Seagate Scheduler2 Service
			Running	Security Accounts Manager
			Running	Security Center
			Running	Server
			Running	Shell Hardware Detection
			Running	SSDP Discovery
			Running	Superfetch
			Running	System Event Notification Service
			Running	System Events Broker
			Running	Task Scheduler
			Running	TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
			Running	Themes
			Running	Time Broker
			Running	UPnP Device Host
			Running	User Profile Service
			Running	Windows Audio
			Running	Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
			Running	Windows Connection Manager
			Running	Windows Defender Service
			Running	Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
			Running	Windows Event Log
			Running	Windows Firewall
			Running	Windows Font Cache Service
			Running	Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
			Running	Windows Management Instrumentation
			Running	Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
			Running	Windows Search
			Running	Windows Time
			Running	Windows Update
			Running	WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
			Running	WMI Performance Adapter
			Running	Workstation
			Stopped	ActiveX Installer (AxInstSV)
			Stopped	Application Identity
			Stopped	Application Layer Gateway Service
			Stopped	Application Management
			Stopped	BitLocker Drive Encryption Service
			Stopped	Block Level Backup Engine Service
			Stopped	Bluetooth Support Service
			Stopped	BranchCache
			Stopped	Certificate Propagation
			Stopped	CNG Key Isolation
			Stopped	COM+ System Application
			Stopped	Credential Manager
			Stopped	Device Install Service
			Stopped	Device Setup Manager
			Stopped	Distributed Transaction Coordinator
			Stopped	Encrypting File System (EFS)
			Stopped	Extensible Authentication Protocol
			Stopped	Family Safety
			Stopped	Fax
			Stopped	File History Service
			Stopped	Google Update Service (gupdate)
			Stopped	Google Update Service (gupdatem)
			Stopped	Group Policy Client
			Stopped	Health Key and Certificate Management
			Stopped	Hyper-V Data Exchange Service
			Stopped	Hyper-V Guest Shutdown Service
			Stopped	Hyper-V Heartbeat Service
			Stopped	Hyper-V Remote Desktop Virtualization Service
			Stopped	Hyper-V Time Synchronization Service
			Stopped	Hyper-V Volume Shadow Copy Requestor
			Stopped	IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
			Stopped	Intel Content Protection HECI Service
			Stopped	Interactive Services Detection
			Stopped	Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
			Stopped	IPsec Policy Agent
			Stopped	KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
			Stopped	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper
			Stopped	Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service
			Stopped	Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider
			Stopped	Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
			Stopped	Netlogon
			Stopped	Network Access Protection Agent
			Stopped	Network Connections
			Stopped	Network Connectivity Assistant
			Stopped	Offline Files
			Stopped	Optimise drives
			Stopped	Performance Logs & Alerts
			Stopped	PNRP Machine Name Publication Service
			Stopped	Printer Extensions and Notifications
			Stopped	Problem Reports and Solutions Control Panel Support
			Stopped	Quality Windows Audio Video Experience
			Stopped	Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
			Stopped	Remote Access Connection Manager
			Stopped	Remote Desktop Configuration
			Stopped	Remote Desktop Services
			Stopped	Remote Desktop Services UserMode Port Redirector
			Stopped	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
			Stopped	Remote Registry
			Stopped	Routing and Remote Access
			Stopped	Secondary Log-on
			Stopped	Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
			Stopped	Sensor Monitoring Service
			Stopped	Skype Updater
			Stopped	Smart Card
			Stopped	Smart Card Removal Policy
			Stopped	SNMP Trap
			Stopped	Software Protection
			Stopped	Spot Verifier
			Stopped	Still Image Acquisition Events
			Stopped	Storage Service
			Stopped	Telephony
			Stopped	Thread Ordering Server
			Stopped	Touch Keyboard and Handwriting Panel Service
			Stopped	Virtual Disk
			Stopped	Volume Shadow Copy
			Stopped	WebClient
			Stopped	Windows All-User Install Agent
			Stopped	Windows Backup
			Stopped	Windows Biometric Service
			Stopped	Windows Colour System
			Stopped	Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
			Stopped	Windows Error Reporting Service
			Stopped	Windows Event Collector
			Stopped	Windows Installer
			Stopped	Windows Modules Installer
			Stopped	Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
			Stopped	Windows Store Service (WSService)
			Stopped	Wired AutoConfig
			Stopped	WLAN AutoConfig
			Stopped	WWAN AutoConfig
		Security Options
			Accounts: Administrator account status	Disabled
			Accounts: Block Microsoft accounts	Not Defined
			Accounts: Guest account status	Disabled
			Accounts: Limit local account use of blank passwords to console logon only	Enabled
			Accounts: Rename administrator account	Administrator
			Accounts: Rename guest account	Guest
			Audit: Audit the access of global system objects	Disabled
			Audit: Audit the use of Backup and Restore privilege	Disabled
			Audit: Force audit policy subcategory settings (Windows Vista or later) to override audit policy category settings	Not Defined
			Audit: Shut down system immediately if unable to log security audits	Disabled
			DCOM: Machine Access Restrictions in Security Descriptor Definition Language (SDDL) syntax	Not Defined
			DCOM: Machine Launch Restrictions in Security Descriptor Definition Language (SDDL) syntax	Not Defined
			Devices: Allow undock without having to log on	Enabled
			Devices: Allowed to format and eject removable media	Not Defined
			Devices: Prevent users from installing printer drivers	Disabled
			Devices: Restrict CD-ROM access to locally logged-on user only	Not Defined
			Devices: Restrict floppy access to locally logged-on user only	Not Defined
			Domain controller: Allow server operators to schedule tasks	Not Defined
			Domain controller: LDAP server signing requirements	Not Defined
			Domain controller: Refuse machine account password changes	Not Defined
			Domain member: Digitally encrypt or sign secure channel data (always)	Enabled
			Domain member: Digitally encrypt secure channel data (when possible)	Enabled
			Domain member: Digitally sign secure channel data (when possible)	Enabled
			Domain member: Disable machine account password changes	Disabled
			Domain member: Maximum machine account password age	30 days
			Domain member: Require strong (Windows 2000 or later) session key	Enabled
			Interactive logon: Display user information when the session is locked	Not Defined
			Interactive logon: Do not display last user name	Disabled
			Interactive logon: Do not require CTRL+ALT+DEL	Not Defined
			Interactive logon: Machine account lockout threshold	Not Defined
			Interactive logon: Machine inactivity limit	Not Defined
			Interactive logon: Message text for users attempting to log on
			Interactive logon: Message title for users attempting to log on
			Interactive logon: Number of previous logons to cache (in case domain controller is not available)	10 logons
			Interactive logon: Prompt user to change password before expiration	5 days
			Interactive logon: Require Domain Controller authentication to unlock workstation	Disabled
			Interactive logon: Require smart card	Disabled
			Interactive logon: Smart card removal behavior	No Action
			Microsoft network client: Digitally sign communications (always)	Disabled
			Microsoft network client: Digitally sign communications (if server agrees)	Enabled
			Microsoft network client: Send unencrypted password to third-party SMB servers	Disabled
			Microsoft network server: Amount of idle time required before suspending session	15 minutes
			Microsoft network server: Attempt S4U2Self to obtain claim information	Not Defined
			Microsoft network server: Digitally sign communications (always)	Disabled
			Microsoft network server: Digitally sign communications (if client agrees)	Disabled
			Microsoft network server: Disconnect clients when logon hours expire	Enabled
			Microsoft network server: Server SPN target name validation level	Not Defined
			Network access: Allow anonymous SID/Name translation	Disabled
			Network access: Do not allow anonymous enumeration of SAM accounts	Enabled
			Network access: Do not allow anonymous enumeration of SAM accounts and shares	Disabled
			Network access: Do not allow storage of passwords and credentials for network authentication	Disabled
			Network access: Let Everyone permissions apply to anonymous users	Disabled
			Network access: Named Pipes that can be accessed anonymously
			Network access: Remotely accessible registry paths	System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ProductOptions,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Server Applications,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion
			Network access: Remotely accessible registry paths and sub-paths	System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Printers,System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Eventlog,Software\Microsoft\OLAP Server,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Print,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\ContentIndex,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server\UserConfig,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server\DefaultUserConfiguration,Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Perflib,System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SysmonLog
			Network access: Restrict anonymous access to Named Pipes and Shares	Enabled
			Network access: Shares that can be accessed anonymously	Not Defined
			Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts	Classic - local users authenticate as themselves
			Network security: Allow Local System to use computer identity for NTLM	Not Defined
			Network security: Allow LocalSystem NULL session fallback	Not Defined
			Network security: Allow PKU2U authentication requests to this computer to use online identities.

	Not Defined
			Network security: Configure encryption types allowed for Kerberos	Not Defined
			Network security: Do not store LAN Manager hash value on next password change	Enabled
			Network security: Force logoff when logon hours expire	Disabled
			Network security: LAN Manager authentication level	Not Defined
			Network security: LDAP client signing requirements	Negotiate signing
			Network security: Minimum session security for NTLM SSP based (including secure RPC) clients	Require 128-bit encryption
			Network security: Minimum session security for NTLM SSP based (including secure RPC) servers	Require 128-bit encryption
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Add remote server exceptions for NTLM authentication	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Add server exceptions in this domain	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Audit Incoming NTLM Traffic	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Audit NTLM authentication in this domain	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Incoming NTLM traffic	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: NTLM authentication in this domain	Not Defined
			Network security: Restrict NTLM: Outgoing NTLM traffic to remote servers	Not Defined
			Recovery console: Allow automatic administrative logon	Disabled
			Recovery console: Allow floppy copy and access to all drives and all folders	Disabled
			Shutdown: Allow system to be shut down without having to log on	Enabled
			Shutdown: Clear virtual memory pagefile	Disabled
			System cryptography: Force strong key protection for user keys stored on the computer	Not Defined
			System cryptography: Use FIPS compliant algorithms for encryption, hashing, and signing	Disabled
			System objects: Require case insensitivity for non-Windows subsystems	Enabled
			System objects: Strengthen default permissions of internal system objects (e.g. Symbolic Links)	Enabled
			System settings: Optional subsystems	Posix
			System settings: Use Certificate Rules on Windows Executables for Software Restriction Policies	Disabled
			User Account Control: Admin Approval Mode for the Built-in Administrator account	Disabled
			User Account Control: Allow UIAccess applications to prompt for elevation without using the secure desktop	Disabled
			User Account Control: Behavior of the elevation prompt for administrators in Admin Approval Mode	Prompt for consent for non-Windows binaries
			User Account Control: Behavior of the elevation prompt for standard users	Prompt for credentials
			User Account Control: Detect application installations and prompt for elevation	Enabled
			User Account Control: Only elevate executables that are signed and validated	Disabled
			User Account Control: Only elevate UIAccess applications that are installed in secure locations	Enabled
			User Account Control: Run all administrators in Admin Approval Mode	Enabled
			User Account Control: Switch to the secure desktop when prompting for elevation	Enabled
			User Account Control: Virtualize file and registry write failures to per-user locations	Enabled
		Device Tree
				ACPI x86-based PC
						Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
							ACPI Power Button
							Motherboard resources
							System board
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
							ACPI Fixed Feature Button
								PCI Express Root Complex
									2nd Generation Intel Core Processor Family DRAM Controller - 0100
									Intel Management Engine Interface
									Intel 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
									SM Bus Controller
									System board
									System board
									Motherboard resources
									High precision event timer
										Intel(R) HD Graphics
											SyncMaster B2030/ B2055PLUS(Analog)
										Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
												USB Root Hub
													Generic USB Hub
										High Definition Audio Controller
											High Definition Audio Device
												High Definition Audio Device
													Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
													Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
													Headphones (High Definition Audio Device)
													Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
										Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
											PCI standard PCI Express to PCI/PCI-X Bridge
										Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
												Renesas USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 0096 (Microsoft)
														USB Root Hub (xHCI)
																USB Input Device
																	HID-compliant mouse
																USB Composite Device
																		USB Input Device
																			HID Keyboard Device
																		USB Input Device
																			HID-compliant consumer control device
																			HID-compliant device
										Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
												USB Root Hub
													Generic USB Hub
										Intel(R) H67 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C4A
											Motherboard resources
											Unknown Device
											Programmable interrupt controller
											Direct memory access controller
											System timer
											System CMOS/real time clock
											System speaker
											Motherboard resources
											Numeric data processor
										Standard SATA AHCI Controller
											ST3500413AS
											TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB
CPU
		Intel Core i7 2600
			Cores	4
			Threads	8
			Name	Intel Core i7 2600
			Code Name	Sandy Bridge
			Package	Socket 1155 LGA
			Technology	32nm
			Specification	Intel Core i7-2600 CPU @ 3.40GHz
			Family	6
			Extended Family	6
			Model	A
			Extended Model	2A
			Stepping	7
			Revision	D2
			Instructions	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, Intel 64
			Virtualization	Supported, Enabled
			Hyperthreading	Supported, Enabled
			Bus Speed	100.1 MHz
			Stock Core Speed	3400 MHz
			Stock Bus Speed	100 MHz
			Average Temperature	48 °C
				Caches
					L1 Data Cache Size	4 x 32 KBytes
					L1 Instructions Cache Size	4 x 32 KBytes
					L2 Unified Cache Size	4 x 256 KBytes
					L3 Unified Cache Size	8192 KBytes
				Core 0
					Core Speed	3702.6 MHz
					Multiplier	x 37.0
					Bus Speed	100.1 MHz
					Temperature	49 °C
						Thread 1
							APIC ID	0
						Thread 2
							APIC ID	1
				Core 1
					Core Speed	3502.5 MHz
					Multiplier	x 35.0
					Bus Speed	100.1 MHz
					Temperature	49 °C
						Thread 1
							APIC ID	2
						Thread 2
							APIC ID	3
				Core 2
					Core Speed	3602.5 MHz
					Multiplier	x 36.0
					Bus Speed	100.1 MHz
					Temperature	46 °C
						Thread 1
							APIC ID	4
						Thread 2
							APIC ID	5
				Core 3
					Core Speed	3702.6 MHz
					Multiplier	x 37.0
					Bus Speed	100.1 MHz
					Temperature	49 °C
						Thread 1
							APIC ID	6
						Thread 2
							APIC ID	7
RAM
		Memory slots
			Total memory slots	4
			Used memory slots	4
			Free memory slots	0
		Memory
			Type	DDR3
			Size	8192 MBytes
			Channels #	Dual
			DRAM Frequency	667.2 MHz
			CAS# Latency (CL)	9 clocks
			RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)	9 clocks
			RAS# Precharge (tRP)	9 clocks
			Cycle Time (tRAS)	24 clocks
			Command Rate (CR)	2T
		Physical Memory
			Memory Usage	41 %
			Total Physical	3.41 GB
			Available Physical	1.99 GB
			Total Virtual	6.91 GB
			Available Virtual	5.36 GB
		SPD
			Number Of SPD Modules	4
				Slot #1
					Type	DDR3
					Size	2048 MBytes
					Manufacturer	Hyundai Electronics
					Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
					Part Number	DMT325U6BFR8C-H9
					Serial Number	211231E9
					Week/year	09 / 11
					SPD Ext.	EPP
						JEDEC #4
							Frequency	685.7 MHz
							CAS# Latency	9.0
							RAS# To CAS#	10
							RAS# Precharge	10
							tRAS	25
							tRC	34
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #3
							Frequency	609.5 MHz
							CAS# Latency	8.0
							RAS# To CAS#	8
							RAS# Precharge	8
							tRAS	22
							tRC	30
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #2
							Frequency	533.3 MHz
							CAS# Latency	7.0
							RAS# To CAS#	7
							RAS# Precharge	7
							tRAS	20
							tRC	27
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #1
							Frequency	457.1 MHz
							CAS# Latency	6.0
							RAS# To CAS#	6
							RAS# Precharge	6
							tRAS	17
							tRC	23
							Voltage	1.500 V
				Slot #2
					Type	DDR3
					Size	2048 MBytes
					Manufacturer	Hyundai Electronics
					Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
					Part Number	DMT325U6BFR8C-H9
					Serial Number	1B1201EE
					Week/year	09 / 11
					SPD Ext.	EPP
						JEDEC #4
							Frequency	685.7 MHz
							CAS# Latency	9.0
							RAS# To CAS#	10
							RAS# Precharge	10
							tRAS	25
							tRC	34
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #3
							Frequency	609.5 MHz
							CAS# Latency	8.0
							RAS# To CAS#	8
							RAS# Precharge	8
							tRAS	22
							tRC	30
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #2
							Frequency	533.3 MHz
							CAS# Latency	7.0
							RAS# To CAS#	7
							RAS# Precharge	7
							tRAS	20
							tRC	27
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #1
							Frequency	457.1 MHz
							CAS# Latency	6.0
							RAS# To CAS#	6
							RAS# Precharge	6
							tRAS	17
							tRC	23
							Voltage	1.500 V
				Slot #3
					Type	DDR3
					Size	2048 MBytes
					Manufacturer	Hyundai Electronics
					Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
					Part Number	DMT325U6BFR8C-H9
					Serial Number	307493A9
					Week/year	08 / 11
					SPD Ext.	EPP
						JEDEC #4
							Frequency	685.7 MHz
							CAS# Latency	9.0
							RAS# To CAS#	10
							RAS# Precharge	10
							tRAS	25
							tRC	34
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #3
							Frequency	609.5 MHz
							CAS# Latency	8.0
							RAS# To CAS#	8
							RAS# Precharge	8
							tRAS	22
							tRC	30
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #2
							Frequency	533.3 MHz
							CAS# Latency	7.0
							RAS# To CAS#	7
							RAS# Precharge	7
							tRAS	20
							tRC	27
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #1
							Frequency	457.1 MHz
							CAS# Latency	6.0
							RAS# To CAS#	6
							RAS# Precharge	6
							tRAS	17
							tRC	23
							Voltage	1.500 V
				Slot #4
					Type	DDR3
					Size	2048 MBytes
					Manufacturer	Hyundai Electronics
					Max Bandwidth	PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
					Part Number	DMT325U6BFR8C-H9
					Serial Number	2C74CF23
					Week/year	09 / 11
					SPD Ext.	EPP
						JEDEC #4
							Frequency	685.7 MHz
							CAS# Latency	9.0
							RAS# To CAS#	10
							RAS# Precharge	10
							tRAS	25
							tRC	34
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #3
							Frequency	609.5 MHz
							CAS# Latency	8.0
							RAS# To CAS#	8
							RAS# Precharge	8
							tRAS	22
							tRC	30
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #2
							Frequency	533.3 MHz
							CAS# Latency	7.0
							RAS# To CAS#	7
							RAS# Precharge	7
							tRAS	20
							tRC	27
							Voltage	1.500 V
						JEDEC #1
							Frequency	457.1 MHz
							CAS# Latency	6.0
							RAS# To CAS#	6
							RAS# Precharge	6
							tRAS	17
							tRC	23
							Voltage	1.500 V
Motherboard
	Manufacturer	Intel Corporation
	Model	DH67VR (LGA1155)
	Chipset Vendor	Intel
	Chipset Model	Sandy Bridge
	Chipset Revision	09
	Southbridge Vendor	Intel
	Southbridge Model	H67
	Southbridge Revision	B2
	System Temperature	37 °C
		BIOS
			Brand	Intel Corp.
			Version	BLH6710H.86A.0104.2011.0215.1516
			Date	15/02/2011
		Voltage
			CPU CORE	1.208 V
			MEMORY CONTROLLER	1.104 V
			AVCC	3.312 V
			3VCC	3.328 V
			VIN4	1.040 V
			VIN5	1.048 V
			VIN6	1.080 V
			CPU CORE	1.200 V
			MEMORY CONTROLLER	1.104 V
			+3.3V	3.312 V
			+5V	4.992 V
			+12V	7.249 V
			VIN5	1.048 V
			VIN6	1.080 V
		PCI Data
				Slot UNKNOWN
					Slot Type	UNKNOWN
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	Unknown
					Slot Designation	J6B2
					Slot Number	0
				Slot PCI
					Slot Type	PCI
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	32 bit
					Slot Designation	PCI Slot
					Slot Number	1
				Slot PCI
					Slot Type	PCI
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	Unknown
					Slot Designation	PCIeSlot
					Slot Number	2
				Slot PCI
					Slot Type	PCI
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	Unknown
					Slot Designation	PCIeSlot
					Slot Number	3
Graphics
		Monitor
			Name	SMB2030 on Intel HD Graphics
			Current Resolution	1600x900 pixels
			Work Resolution	1600x860 pixels
			State	enabled, primary, output devices support
			Monitor Width	1600
			Monitor Height	900
			Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
			Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
			Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
		Microsoft Basic Render Driver
			Driver version	9.17.10.2932
		Intel(R) HD Graphics
			Memory	1555 MB
		OpenGL
			Version	3.1.0 - Build 9.17.10.2932
			Vendor	Intel
			Renderer	Intel HD Graphics 2000
			GLU Version	1.2.2.0 Microsoft Corporation
				Values
					GL_MAX_LIGHTS	8
					GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE	8192
					GL_MAX_TEXTURE_STACK_DEPTH	10
				GL Extensions
					GL_EXT_blend_minmax
					GL_EXT_blend_subtract
					GL_EXT_blend_color
					GL_EXT_abgr
					GL_EXT_texture3D
					GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint
					GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
					GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp
					GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap
					GL_EXT_draw_range_elements
					GL_SGIS_texture_lod
					GL_EXT_rescale_normal
					GL_EXT_packed_pixels
					GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp
					GL_EXT_separate_specular_color
					GL_ARB_multitexture
					GL_EXT_texture_env_combine
					GL_EXT_bgra
					GL_EXT_blend_func_separate
					GL_EXT_secondary_color
					GL_EXT_fog_coord
					GL_EXT_texture_env_add
					GL_ARB_texture_cube_map
					GL_ARB_transpose_matrix
					GL_ARB_texture_env_add
					GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat
					GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays
					GL_NV_blend_square
					GL_ARB_texture_compression
					GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1
					GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
					GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp
					GL_ARB_point_parameters
					GL_ARB_texture_env_combine
					GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3
					GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar
					GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
					GL_ARB_shadow
					GL_ARB_window_pos
					GL_EXT_shadow_funcs
					GL_EXT_stencil_wrap
					GL_ARB_vertex_program
					GL_EXT_texture_rectangle
					GL_ARB_fragment_program
					GL_EXT_stencil_two_side
					GL_ATI_separate_stencil
					GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
					GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias
					GL_ARB_occlusion_query
					GL_ARB_fragment_shader
					GL_ARB_shader_objects
					GL_ARB_shading_language_100
					GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two
					GL_ARB_vertex_shader
					GL_NV_texgen_reflection
					GL_ARB_point_sprite
					GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow
					GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate
					GL_ARB_depth_texture
					GL_ARB_texture_rectangle
					GL_ARB_draw_buffers
					GL_ARB_color_buffer_float
					GL_ARB_half_float_pixel
					GL_ARB_texture_float
					GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object
					GL_EXT_framebuffer_object
					GL_ARB_draw_instanced
					GL_ARB_half_float_vertex
					GL_ARB_occlusion_query2
					GL_EXT_draw_buffers2
					GL_WIN_swap_hint
					GL_EXT_texture_sRGB
					GL_ARB_multisample
					GL_EXT_packed_float
					GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent
					GL_ARB_texture_rg
					GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc
					GL_NV_conditional_render
					GL_EXT_texture_swizzle
					GL_ARB_sync
					GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB
					GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil
					GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float
					GL_EXT_transform_feedback
					GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit
					GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample
					GL_ARB_framebuffer_object
					GL_EXT_texture_array
					GL_EXT_texture_integer
					GL_ARB_map_buffer_range
					GL_EXT_texture_snorm
					GL_INTEL_performance_queries
					GL_ARB_copy_buffer
					GL_ARB_sampler_objects
					GL_NV_primitive_restart
					GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map
					GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object
					GL_ARB_depth_clamp
					GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra
					GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding
					GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend
					GL_ARB_texture_query_lod
					GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location
					GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex
					GL_ARB_instanced_arrays
					GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions
					GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters
					GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32
					GL_ARB_compatibility
					GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui
					GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev
					GL_ARB_timer_query
					GL_INTEL_map_texture
					GL_ARB_vertex_array_object
					GL_ARB_provoking_vertex
					GL_EXT_bgra
Hard Drives
		ST3500413AS
			Manufacturer	Seagate
			Form Factor	3.5"
			Heads	16
			Cylinders	16,383
			SATA type	SATA-III 6.0Gb/s
			Device type	Fixed
			ATA Standard	ATA8-ACS
			Serial Number	Z2A5NP02
			LBA Size	48-bit LBA
			Power On Count	1954 times
			Power On Time	345.5 days
			Speed, Expressed in Revolutions Per Minute (rpm)	7200
			Features	S.M.A.R.T., AAM, NCQ
			Transfer Mode	SATA III
			Interface	SATA
			Capacity	466GB
			Real size	500,107,862,016 bytes
			RAID Type	None
				S.M.A.R.T
					01 Read Error Rate	116 (093 worst) Data 0006DF1F88
					03 Spin-Up Time	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					04 Start/Stop Count	099 (099) Data 00000007C0
					05 Reallocated Sectors Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					07 Seek Error Rate	083 (060) Data 000CB0E739
					09 Power-On Hours (POH)	091 (091) Data 0000002063
					0A Spin Retry Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					0C Device Power Cycle Count	099 (099) Data 00000007A2
					B7 SATA Downshift Error Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					B8 End-to-End error / IOEDC	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					BB Reported Uncorrectable Errors	001 (001) Data 0000000090
					BC Command Timeout	100 (097) Data 00000101F1
					BD High Fly Writes (WDC)	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					BE Temperature Difference from 100	061 (053) Data 0027210027
					C2 Temperature	039 (047) Data 0000000027
					C3 Hardware ECC Recovered	050 (030) Data 0006DF1F88
					C5 Current Pending Sector Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					C6 Uncorrectable Sector Count	100 (100) Data 0000000000
					C7 UltraDMA CRC Error Count	200 (200) Data 0000000000
					F0 Head Flying Hours	100 (253) Data 0000003410
					F1 Total LBAs Written	100 (253) Data 005676231D
					F2 Total LBAs Read	100 (253) Data 0017849FDA
					Temperature	39 °C
					Temperature Range	ok (less than 50 °C)
					Status	Good
				Partition 0
					Partition ID	Disk #0, Partition #0
					Disk Letter	C:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	7873D9ED
					Size	49GB
					Used Space	20.9GB (43%)
					Free Space	27.9GB (57%)
				Partition 1
					Partition ID	Disk #0, Partition #1
					Disk Letter	D:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	687C851A
					Size	195GB
					Used Space	4.85GB (3%)
					Free Space	190GB (97%)
					Disk Letter	E:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	B4C2C1E4
					Size	98GB
					Used Space	51GB (52%)
					Free Space	47GB (48%)
					Disk Letter	F:
					File System	NTFS
					Volume Serial Number	90376BF7
					Size	124GB
					Used Space	30.4GB (25%)
					Free Space	94GB (75%)
Optical Drives
		TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB
			Media Type	DVD Writer
			Name	TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-222AB
			Availability	Running/Full Power
			Capabilities	Random Access, Supports Writing, Supports Removable Media
			Config Manager Error Code	Device is working properly
			Config Manager User Config	FALSE
			Drive	G:
			Media Loaded	FALSE
			SCSI Bus	1
			SCSI Logical Unit	0
			SCSI Port	0
			SCSI Target Id	0
			Status	OK
Audio
		Sound Cards
			High Definition Audio Device
			High Definition Audio Device
		Playback Devices
			Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
			Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
			Headphones (High Definition Audio Device)	(default)
		Recording Device
			Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
Peripherals
		HID Keyboard Device
			Device Kind	Keyboard
			Device Name	HID Keyboard Device
			Vendor	Unknown
			Location	USB Input Device
				Driver
					Date	6-21-2006
					Version	6.2.9200.16384
					File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
					File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
		HID-compliant mouse
			Device Kind	Mouse
			Device Name	HID-compliant mouse
			Vendor	Unknown
			Location	USB Input Device
				Driver
					Date	6-21-2006
					Version	6.2.9200.16384
					File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
					File	C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
		Brother IJ Leg Type2 Class Driver
			Device Kind	Printer
			Device Name	Brother IJ Leg Type2 Class Driver
			Vendor	Brother
			Location	Brother MFC-295CN [001ba93d9b05]
				Driver
					Date	4-21-2009
					Version	6.2.9200.16384
		ST3500413AS
			Device Kind	Portable Device
			Device Name	ST3500413AS
			Vendor	Microsoft
			Comment	E:\
			Location	UMBus Enumerator
				Driver
					Date	6-21-2006
					Version	6.2.9200.16384
					File	\SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WUDFRd.sys
		Printers
				Brother MFC-295CN Printer (Default Printer)
					Printer Port	WSD-0fc5e798-d58a-4916-9620-96c4e0f5a743.003e
					Print Processor	winprint
					Availability	Always
					Priority	1
					Duplex	None
					Print Quality	600 * 600 dpi Color
					Status	Unknown
						Driver
							Driver Name	Brother IJ Leg Type2 Class Driver (v6.00)
							Driver Path	C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_x86_70804bc81126e090\I386\mxdwdrv.dll
				Fax
					Printer Port	SHRFAX:
					Print Processor	winprint
					Availability	Always
					Priority	1
					Duplex	None
					Print Quality	200 * 200 dpi Monochrome
					Status	Unknown
						Driver
							Driver Name	Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (v4.00)
							Driver Path	C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\FXSDRV.DLL
				Microsoft XPS Document Writer
					Printer Port	PORTPROMPT:
					Print Processor	winprint
					Availability	Always
					Priority	1
					Duplex	None
					Print Quality	600 * 600 dpi Color
					Status	Unknown
						Driver
							Driver Name	Microsoft XPS Document Writer v4 (v6.00)
							Driver Path	C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\ntprint.inf_x86_70804bc81126e090\I386\mxdwdrv.dll
Network
	You are connected to the internet
	Connected through	Intel 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
	IP Address	192.168.1.3
	Subnet mask	255.255.255.0
	Gateway server	192.168.1.1
	Preferred DNS server	192.168.1.1
	DHCP	Enabled
	DHCP server	192.168.1.1
	External IP Address	122.175.140.116
	Adapter Type	Ethernet
	NetBIOS over TCP/IP	Enabled via DHCP
	NETBIOS Node Type	Hybrid node
	Link Speed	0 Bps
		Computer Name
			NetBIOS Name	AAYUSH
			DNS Name	Aayush
			Membership	Part of workgroup
			Workgroup	WORKGROUP
		Remote Desktop
			Disabled
				Console
					State	Active
					Domain	AAYUSH
		WinInet Info
			LAN Connection
			Local system uses a local area network to connect to the Internet
			Local system has RAS to connect to the Internet
		Wi-Fi Info
			Wi-Fi not enabled
		WinHTTPInfo
			WinHTTPSessionProxyType	No proxy
			Session Proxy
			Session Proxy Bypass
			Connect Retries	5
			Connect Timeout (ms)	60,000
			HTTP Version	HTTP 1.1
			Max Connects Per 1.0 Servers	INFINITE
			Max Connects Per Servers	INFINITE
			Max HTTP automatic redirects	10
			Max HTTP status continue	10
			Send Timeout (ms)	30,000
			IEProxy Auto Detect	Yes
			IEProxy Auto Config
			IEProxy
			IEProxy Bypass
			Default Proxy Config Access Type	No proxy
			Default Config Proxy
			Default Config Proxy Bypass
		Sharing and Discovery
			Network Discovery	Enabled
			File and Printer Sharing	Enabled
			File and printer sharing service	Enabled
			Simple File Sharing	Enabled
			Administrative Shares	Enabled
			Network access: Sharing and security model for local accounts	Classic - local users authenticate as themselves
		Adapters List
				Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
					IP Address	192.168.1.3
					Subnet mask	255.255.255.0
					Gateway server	192.168.1.1
		Network Shares
			Users	C:\Users
		Current TCP Connections
				C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe (3512)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50571	ESTABLISHED Remote 23.34.241.224:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50562	ESTABLISHED Remote 184.24.15.139:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50581	ESTABLISHED Remote 23.34.241.224:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50584	ESTABLISHED Remote 23.34.241.224:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50586	ESTABLISHED Remote 23.34.241.224:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50595	ESTABLISHED Remote 83.149.126.222:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50170	ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.236.32:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50339	ESTABLISHED Remote 72.246.188.217:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50417	ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.236.47:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
					Local 192.168.1.3:49291	ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.236.35:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50482	ESTABLISHED Remote 122.175.190.48:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:49275	ESTABLISHED Remote 74.125.135.125:5222 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50493	ESTABLISHED Remote 67.223.104.26:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
				C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe (5128)
					Local 0.0.0.0:443 (HTTPS)	LISTEN
					Local 0.0.0.0:30664	LISTEN
					Local 0.0.0.0:80 (HTTP)	LISTEN
					Local 192.168.1.3:30664	ESTABLISHED Remote 122.172.174.155:17189 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49354	ESTABLISHED Remote 92.2.0.50:43254 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49267	ESTABLISHED Remote 66.220.151.99:5222 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50538	ESTABLISHED Remote 220.151.243.157:2185 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49337	ESTABLISHED Remote 81.198.203.77:53212 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50550	ESTABLISHED Remote 202.142.82.114:4796 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49288	ESTABLISHED Remote 157.56.126.214:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50551	ESTABLISHED Remote 110.67.153.115:45627 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49271	ESTABLISHED Remote 78.141.179.14:12350 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50546	ESTABLISHED Remote 125.231.65.173:29122 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:49265	ESTABLISHED Remote 111.221.77.155:40029 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:30664	ESTABLISHED Remote 202.62.78.237:3157 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50539	ESTABLISHED Remote 114.35.147.39:24590 (Querying... )
				C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE (3700)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50101	CLOSE-WAIT Remote 122.175.190.11:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50100	CLOSE-WAIT Remote 122.175.190.11:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:49222	ESTABLISHED Remote 111.221.72.63:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
				System Process
					Local 192.168.1.3:50606	TIME-WAIT Remote 94.23.15.50:21 (Querying... ) (FTP-data)
					Local 192.168.1.3:30664	TIME-WAIT Remote 117.221.76.153:52274 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:30664	TIME-WAIT Remote 122.172.174.155:17172 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:30664	TIME-WAIT Remote 122.172.174.155:17186 (Querying... )
					Local 192.168.1.3:50441	TIME-WAIT Remote 65.55.58.199:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50616	TIME-WAIT Remote 65.54.186.17:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50614	TIME-WAIT Remote 199.7.57.72:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50624	TIME-WAIT Remote 58.3.109.61:443 (Querying... ) (HTTPS)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50612	TIME-WAIT Remote 199.7.57.72:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50611	TIME-WAIT Remote 199.7.57.72:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50609	TIME-WAIT Remote 74.125.236.40:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50608	TIME-WAIT Remote 74.125.236.40:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50605	TIME-WAIT Remote 74.125.236.40:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
					Local 192.168.1.3:50604	TIME-WAIT Remote 74.125.236.40:80 (Querying... ) (HTTP)
				System Process
					Local 0.0.0.0:10243	LISTEN
					Local 0.0.0.0:2869	LISTEN
					Local 0.0.0.0:5357	LISTEN
					Local 0.0.0.0:445 (Windows shares)	LISTEN
					Local 192.168.1.3:139 (NetBIOS session service)	LISTEN
				lsass.exe (756)
					Local 0.0.0.0:49155	LISTEN
				services.exe (748)
					Local 0.0.0.0:49156	LISTEN
				svchost.exe (1004)
					Local 0.0.0.0:49153	LISTEN
				svchost.exe (1036)
					Local 0.0.0.0:49154	LISTEN
				svchost.exe (908)
					Local 0.0.0.0:135 (DCE)	LISTEN
				wininit.exe (652)
					Local 0.0.0.0:49152	LISTEN
				wmpnetwk.exe (5796)
					Local 0.0.0.0:554	LISTEN
```
And heres data about Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics on speccy's startup screen.


Motherboard
Intel Corporation DH67VR (LGA1155)
CPU
Intel Core i7 2600 @ 3.40GHz
Sandy Bridge 32nm Technology
RAM
8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 658MHz (9-9-9-24)
Graphics
SMB2030 ([email protected])
Microsoft Basic Render Driver
Intel HD Graphics


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

At this point since it's basically free I would test the hard drive to eliminate it as the source of the problem.
While the PSU certainly is not a good one there is not much of a load on the system either.

D/L Seatools for DOS> SeaTools for DOS | Seagate
Follow the instructions on that page to burn it to a CD boot from the CD and run the long(extended test) 

See if you can grab a Screen shot of the HWM window without running a load.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> At this point since it's basically free I would test the hard drive to eliminate it as the source of the problem.
> While the PSU certainly is not a good one there is not much of a load on the system either.
> 
> D/L Seatools for DOS> SeaTools for DOS | Seagate
> ...


In my other thread(About the freezing in the BSOD section) i already tried that, along with many other tools. 

I even put in a brand new hard disk and removed each ram 1 by 1, none of that stopped it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Another possibility is the Bios version, you are running version 102 from February of 2011 the latest is 160 from December of 2012 there appear to be about 12 updates between the 2 mostly for stability and component compatibility issues.> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DH67BL


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> But can the PSU really cause the pc to like freeze, and that even sometimes freezing computation and other times just freezing for a second then working well but without Keyboard and mouse?


Yes and that Psu is most likely the reason.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

Wrench97 said:


> Another possibility is the Bios version, you are running version 102 from February of 2011 the latest is 160 from December of 2012 there appear to be about 12 updates between the 2 mostly for stability and component compatibility issues.> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DH67BL


I am afraid to update the bios, the pc freezes alot.
It once even froze during windows 8 setup and i had to re-do it all over, however i am pretty sure the bios does not let you have a re-do so easily D:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

$11 for a power supply? that means its crap, you do not get a mediocer power supply for $11 so yours must be pure junk and as Tyree said that would be a prime candidate for problems and damage.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

I successfully finished updating the bios, i really hope this fixes it.
Replacing a component is really my last choice, my total budget is just 50$(Yeah, i got nothing..) so im a bit afraid to take a leap of faith into the PSU D:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The psu is the most important part. no point in having a good computer if you power it with junk but its your choice.


----------



## aayushagra (Feb 26, 2013)

Well it seems that the bios update might of done the trick, hasnt frozen and i have been gaming for a while now.

@green - I dont really know that much about hardware, does the PSU really make that big of a difference? Does it affect performance or what else does it actually help with? Im sorry im a bit confused about this D:
Also could you recommend a good PSU?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes it can affect performance. A low quality power supply like the one you have can damage the enitre system if it starts to fail or it could damage individual components which could end up being very expensive as you would have to replace those component or get a new computer.

This does not happen all the time but with cheap and crap makes it is a possibility. A bad power supply can also cause lots of errors which at first glance may look like you have issues within windows or with new pieces of hardware which infact have nothing wrong with them.

Good power supplies also come with good warranties and have features in them that if they start going wrong they wont do any damage to hardware. The psu is the most important part it is more important than any other part of your system.

If you go to get a graphics card in the future you should get a psu with a wattage for that card.
Good power supplies are made by seasonic and these include, seasonics own brand, xfx and corsair HX (gold models) and antec HCG


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

To be honest, with a psu that poor, I would turn off the computer until you can afford to replace it because the odds of damaging processor and hard drive are really pretty good and it could even take out the motherboard. Anyone who has ever owned an eMachine for a fair time period knows what happens when the poor quality Bestec psu blows, it takes everything with it and they wind up with an ugly doorstop.
We recommend Xfx or Seasonic but your system doesn't require a really good one so Antec or Thermaltake we usually don't even recommend would do just fine for a while. Only the Antec High Current Gamer series are Seasonic made as others can be pretty bad. Also Antec Neo Power and Neo Eco and True Power are Seasonic made.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> To be honest, with a psu that poor, I would turn off the computer until you can afford to replace it because the odds of damaging processor and hard drive are really pretty good and it could even take out the motherboard.


Sound advice!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

aayushagra said:


> Well it seems that the bios update might of done the trick, hasnt frozen and i have been gaming for a while now.
> 
> @green - I dont really know that much about hardware, does the PSU really make that big of a difference? Does it affect performance or what else does it actually help with? Im sorry im a bit confused about this D:
> Also could you recommend a good PSU?



Now that it's stable run HWM under load lets get a look at the voltages that will tell how dire the need is to replace the PSU.

D/L and run Hardware Monitor  do something intense like a virus scan or gaming for a bit, Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees and use the Win7 snipping tool to grab a screen shot of the HWM window, post the screen shot using the paperclip button in the advanced message box(Go Advanced button).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> It's basically junk ($11 on e-bay) and would be a prime candidate for problems/damage.


About as dire as you can get, even using Onboard Graphics. :smile:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Tyree said:


> It's basically junk ($11 on e-bay) and would be a prime candidate for problems/damage.


Completely agree. 

There are no specs even on the manufacturer's website.
LIVEWIRE USMPS 450


----------

